# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Создание сайтов

## Comunity

А вот интересно. Есть ведь наверняка здесь люди, которые занимаются созданием сайтов.
Кто из вас работаем в одиночку: и дизайн, и верстка, и создание ЦМС делает сам. А кто работает в команде. А кто только рисует сайты, а кто только верстает. А кто пишет срипты? А кто запускает сайты на opensource движках?

----------


## commando

пишу системы, в том числе и сайты. Тот кто сам дизайнит, верстает и програмит - либо делает очень простенькие продукты, либо дилетант )

----------


## Comunity

Ну вот мне и интересно, много ли таких..кто сам все делает :smileflag:

----------


## Kane

> пишу системы, в том числе и сайты. Тот кто сам дизайнит, верстает и програмит - либо делает очень простенькие продукты, либо дилетант )


 Полностью согласен. Я еще не встречал тех кто может делать хороший дизайн и писать хороший код одновременно. 
Специалисты специализируються в чем то одном.

Было пару проектов где я писал и код и дизайню
Я старался делать красиво как мог  
Так вот дизайн там - фигня, но заказчикам он и не был нужен, их больше интересовал функционал.

----------


## commando

Конечно, я тоже иногда беру какой-то шаблон и слегка модифицирую, когда заказчику не нужен дизайн, просто нормально в css оформленная структура. Но когда человек великий дизайнер, а потом еще чудо девелопер - смешно. Каждый должен делать свое и это 100% верно )

----------


## Comunity

Если напишу, что согласен, буду банален.
Сам занимаюсь версткой и флешем. Т.е. моя работа - движок + шаблон модифицирвоаный. Если дизайн и делается, то весь дизайн сводится к подборке цветовой гаммы, структуры, подбор фотоматериала ...рисованием не занимаюсь.

----------


## blackSun

а разве можно писать писать хороший код на языке в котором нет массивов и $ перед каждой переменной ?

----------


## Erzulie

веб-дизайн, верстка и тд (в команде в партнером), предоставляю хостинг и много чего еще  :smileflag:

----------


## CrazySquirrel

Примерно как Erzulie

----------


## commando

> а разве можно писать писать хороший код на языке в котором нет массивов и $ перед каждой переменной ?


 Это шутка? Не могу уловить интонацию текстом )

----------


## blackSun

$ничуть.
$эти $ваши $ делают $код $нечитаемым.
Что касается массивов. В пхп их поведение близко к hash-table с счётчиком максимального индекса. 
такое же можно $mas[100000]=1 ? а зачем ? а потом такое $mas['str']=1 ? и никакого полиморфизма(типо hashable обьект ли ? как ?).

ну и просто массивы удел низкого уровня.
для динамики нужны списки и туплы. но это из другой сказки.

----------


## Comunity

А разве одним ПХП строится Интернет?!

----------


## _jack_

blackSun, вот скажи, какой смысл делать небольшой сайт скажем с
- новости, анонсы
- каталог 
- пару динамических страниц
на asp.net или рельсах или питоне? зачем? если в 100 раз проще это реализовать на php да и хостингов валом дешевых которые php поддерживают...
да конечно может и не такую нагрузку они смогут выдержать как другие технологии но зачастую таким сайтам и не нужна такая нагрузка... вот к примеру, всем известный сайт вконтакте сделан на php на распределенных сервевах, и нормально работает и нагрузку великолепно держит...

----------


## blackSun

> - новости, анонсы
> - каталог


 это на джанге проще всего и делать. мне щас просто бешено хочется даже написать пример насколько это вообще красиво и компактно. Создаём для новостей модель. функции редактировать, добавить, удалить. вешаем на них декораторы "только для одминов". Делаем вьюхи которые красиво будут предоставлять всё. для вёрстки/вывода пишем практически чистый html с небольшими вставками циклов вывода темплейтов для каждой новости. всё.

на пхп мы копипастим свою набыдлокоденную авторизацию, копаемся в апачевсом mod_rewrite, делаем самопальную страшную МВЦ. прикручиваем шаблонизатор. и полько потом начинаем быдлокодить... и на каждый вздох мы трахаем весь проект.

видимо вы не видели ниодин из перечисленных фреймворков и думаете что это для жуткого энтерпрайза. Они очень добрые на самом деле.

----------


## Fallout

> это на джанге проще всего и делать. ............
> 
> на пхп мы .........


 а почему сравниваются фреймворк и язык?

----------


## blackSun

причины этого кроются в понятии фреймворка в целом.
-ПХП сам есть фремворк. предоставляет гет, пост,сессии, рендер страниц. на сыром питоне этого нет. Джанго предоставляет только этот минимум +- миделваре. по сути можно рендерить страницы прямо напрямую из view слоя
-в сравнении языка питона и языка пхп, пхп полюбому проигрывает. если интересен именно этот холивар то давайте обсудим. а контект того вопроса заключался в том что фреймворк это оверхед для задачи простенького сайта. я показал что нет.

----------


## shipr

> причины этого кроются в понятии фреймворка в целом.
> -ПХП сам есть фремворк. предоставляет гет, пост,сессии, рендер страниц. на сыром питоне этого нет. Джанго предоставляет только этот минимум +- миделваре. по сути можно рендерить страницы прямо напрямую из view слоя
> -в сравнении языка питона и языка пхп, пхп полюбому проигрывает. если интересен именно этот холивар то давайте обсудим. а контект того вопроса заключался в том что фреймворк это оверхед для задачи простенького сайта. я показал что нет.


 по вашему асма - это язык, а всё остальное (си, плюсы, жаба, пхп) это фреймворки?

----------


## blackSun

ну может вы и правы только это не отменяет мою правоту. язык определён в среде(виртуальной машине). Значит получается что пхпшные фишечки типа встроенного механизма сессий можно считать за составные части виртуальной машины пхп. Но тогда и джангонутый питон не фреймворк. Можно конечно  определять фреймворк как что то что запускает код. тогда жава это фреймворк. настолько демагогия уже получается, что лучше бы вы и не начинали эту тему.

хотите о пхп, давайте о пхп хотите о фреймворках пхп против фреймворках питона, давайте о них. Но почему можно сравнивать пхп с джанго вполне понятно.

----------


## Kirax

Я теоретически могу всё делать, но на практике это неудобно. Да и вообще дизайном и версткой заниматься не люблю, максимум - эскиз набросать.

----------


## Kirax

> причины этого кроются в понятии фреймворка в целом.
> -ПХП сам есть фремворк. предоставляет гет, пост,сессии, рендер страниц. на сыром питоне этого нет. Джанго предоставляет только этот минимум +- миделваре. по сути можно рендерить страницы прямо напрямую из view слоя


 по-моему нельзя это сравнивать. Фреймворк это не просто набор функций, как в пхп, это определенная структура кода и данных. А пхп это просто темплейтный язык.

----------


## commando

да хоть на  С сайты пишите. Когда кончается изучение языков, книжки все реже в руках и нависают множественные проекты, используются инструменты, которые максимально эффективно решают конкретную задачу. ПХП справляется с большим количеством задач, поэтому бессмысленно обсуждать особенности массивов и связывать это с выбором инструмента. Нормальный программист должен уметь в первую очередь оценивать эффективность решения, а потом уже писать )

----------


## blackSun

>ПХП справляется с большим количеством задач
потому что он тьюринг-полный. конечно справляется..

вас перефразировать, так любой язык справляется с большим количеством задач, поэотму бессмысленно обсуждать миллионы его недостатков.

массивы это то что случилось со мной практически в то время в которое писался пост. мне сложно сказать что то по пхпшному крутое чего нет в пхп, потому что с пхп я познакомился после питона. но каждый пхпшный хак выводит любого нормального человека из себя.
ну из того что было - массивы, да. бесчисленное количество array_* которое кстати всё в общем неймспейсе. в питоне это выглядит как List.do_smth(List1, List2), и абсолютно естественно так List1.do_smyh(List2). Да и любая трансформация массивов во что угодно делается за одну строку лист компрешеном/генератором, или с помощью first class functions что реально удобно. и вызов метода в андефайнед переменной это не хак а особенность типизации

----------


## Kirax

> да хоть на  С сайты пишите. Когда кончается изучение языков, книжки все реже в руках и нависают множественные проекты, используются инструменты, которые максимально эффективно решают конкретную задачу. ПХП справляется с большим количеством задач, поэтому бессмысленно обсуждать особенности массивов и связывать это с выбором инструмента. Нормальный программист должен уметь в первую очередь оценивать эффективность решения, а потом уже писать )


 дело в том что эффективность php, как инструмента, начинается и заканчивается вместе с простейшим home page, дальше его используют просто по привычке, несмотря на тормоза, отсутствие модульности, страшненькую библиотеку, нестрогую типизацию, недообъектность итд итп...

----------


## cools

> дело в том что эффективность php, как инструмента, начинается и заканчивается вместе с простейшим home page, дальше его используют просто по привычке, несмотря на тормоза, отсутствие модульности, страшненькую библиотеку, нестрогую типизацию, недообъектность итд итп...


 ;-) пыхпых используют исключительно как простой инструмент.. временами проще воспользоваться им... т.к. остальное надо учить.. ;-)

----------


## glyph

> ;-) пыхпых используют исключительно как простой инструмент.. временами проще воспользоваться им... т.к. остальное надо учить.. ;-)


 Ты не поверишь, но PHP тоже надо учить. Дрянь, конечно же редкостная, и порог вхождения - не порог, а канава. 

Чтобы не тратить нервы понапрасну, изваял на ём порт web.py. Примерно то же, что на "копейку" спойлеров навешать. Но зато не сразу узнается.

----------


## commando

чтобы не разводить длительных дискуссий скажу так. Согласен, что есть задачи, которые лучше решить с помощью системных языков, есть - которые с помощью web. Я не защищаю пхп. Многие его любят именно потому, что на нем легко писать всякую фигню. Но на счет home page не согласен - мы делали на php проекты, где 500 запросов в секунду и все нормально работает. Главное - архитектура. А то, что пхп раздолбайский - его плюс и минус. Нужно выбирать в первую очередь эффективный инструмент, а потом конечно не забыть про личные предпочтения )

----------


## SMOKExRA

Как много обсуждений языков и непонятно почему, я не считаю PHP идеальным как язык, но он идеален для веба, именно потому что он такой, а не другой.

У нас на PHP найти нормального адекватного разработчика ой какая проблема, и не смотря на это миллиарды сайтов работают и сделаны на PHP, да возможно плохо, возможно через одно место, но это громадная часть сети в которой крутятся громадные деньги.

А теперь представьте что Васе Пупкину нужно выучить C++ чтоб сделать страничку в интернете, тот кто знает C++ скажет элементарно, да элементарно для того кто его знает, но не для основной массы. Всем нужна простота и эффективность, а также возможность использования везде и всегда, а то что там массивы реализованы криво или это вообсче фреймворк а не язык 99% заказчиков сайтов абсолютно не интересно. И когда вы скажете что можно сделать на джанге, но нужно будет искать хостинг и можно сделать на PHP и ничего искать не нужно, выберут PHP не потому что он лучше, а потому что это проще и об этом возможно хоть крайем уха слышали, вот и все.

----------


## commando

к тому же в Сети слишком много примеров и готовых скриптов, вот и популярность массовая

----------


## Kirax

> А теперь представьте что Васе Пупкину нужно выучить C++ чтоб сделать страничку в интернете, тот кто знает C++ скажет элементарно, да элементарно для того кто его знает, но не для основной массы. Всем нужна простота и эффективность, а также возможность использования везде и всегда, а то что там массивы реализованы криво или это вообсче фреймворк а не язык 99% заказчиков сайтов абсолютно не интересно. И когда вы скажете что можно сделать на джанге, но нужно будет искать хостинг и можно сделать на PHP и ничего искать не нужно, выберут PHP не потому что он лучше, а потому что это проще и об этом возможно хоть крайем уха слышали, вот и все.


 Всё верно. Серъезные фреймворки типа Django и Rails нужны чтобы создавать сложные и нестандартные веб-сервисы. Там это делается на порядок проще и быстрее чем просто на PHP или чем писать модули к CMS-ке. А если это "страничка в интернете", где почти нет динамики, то достаточно HTML с PHP.

----------


## SooR

Вообще я больше верстальщик, но по ходу дела приходиться и кнопки рисовать, мелкие элементы дизайна, потому что никто за меня не сделает. А иногда и в пхп рыться приходится, потому что добиться эффекта одной версткой не всегда получается.
Считаю что если не 3 дела, то два совместить ну точно можно... напр писать на Java и PHP, одно-другому не помеха... 

Но все-таки, достойные проекты получаются только в команде!

----------


## blackSun

SooR совсем не понял к чему ты этонаписал. Еще один повод похвастаться джанговским шаблонизатором )
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/templates/builtins/
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/templates/

----------


## Fallout

> SooR совсем не понял к чему ты этонаписал. Еще один повод похвастаться джанговским шаблонизатором )
> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/templates/builtins/
> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/templates/


 не понял - но тем не мение написал 

и кстати почему ссылки только? почему не сравнение на примерах с различными технологиями на рынке? :smileflag:

----------


## SooR

*blackSun* наверно вы забыли сабж темы. Тогда бы поняли.

----------


## blackSun

> почему не сравнение на примерах с различными технологиями на рынке?


 Простота и гибкость джанго очевидна. 
Ну расчехляйте свои PHP/ASP/ClodFusion/Ruby/Ocaml/Haskell шаблонизаторы и опровегнем. Не холивара ради, а интереса. Я бы поставил разве что на Руби/Ocaml. Готов даже писать примеры. 

SooR, в обсуждении есть нить/ветка. Когда месяц в тут обсуждают веб-технологии и ты такой красивый начинаешь "Вообще..." то хочется услышать или какие то аргументы, или какой то опыт по *уже имеющейся линии*. Иначе мог бы презрительно на наши разборки сказать "По сабжу:" или "Вернёмся к теме". 

Да и что ты нам сказал по сути ? 
Что не знаешь разницы между Java и ECMAScript, который Javascript.
Что у вас бизнес-логика пишется прямо в хтмл.
Хотя не факт.

----------


## Fallout

> Простота и гибкость джанго очевидна. 
> Ну расчехляйте свои PHP/ASP/ClodFusion/Ruby/Ocaml/Haskell шаблонизаторы и опровегнем. Не холивара ради, а интереса. Я бы поставил разве что на Руби/Ocaml. Готов даже писать примеры.


 стоит определиться что такое "шаблонизатор"

а то после




> . ...вешаем на них декораторы "только для одминов"....


 'декораторы' понял не совсем верно поначалу

и то что у джанги MVC зовется MTV.

уже боюсь запутаться в терминах

----------


## blackSun

> уже боюсь запутаться в терминах


 не страшно. разберешься  :smileflag: 
Не могу понять это ты меня подловить хочешь, или правда непонятно ?

MVC - паттерн для всего и вся. Для веба оно притянуто за уши. По сути представление свобится к рендеру, а запросы напрямую идут в контроллер. В джанге смещено немножечко. Модель так и выражает суть и выполняет всю логику. View это контроллер. представление просто рендерит.

----------


## blackSun

декоратор - паттерн.
на деле очень просто.

есть функция responce read_news(request).
хотим чтобы читали только админы - 
read_news = for_admins(read_news).
тело 
def for_admins(fun):
     def go(request):
            if request.is_admin():
                   fun(request)
            else
                   Response404
      return go

----------


## Fallout

> не страшно. разберешься 
> Не могу понять это ты меня подловить хочешь, или правда непонятно ?
> 
> MVC - паттерн для всего и вся. Для веба оно притянуто за уши. По сути представление свобится к рендеру, а запросы напрямую идут в контроллер. В джанге смещено немножечко. Модель так и выражает суть и выполняет всю логику. View это контроллер. представление просто рендерит.


 не. просто "декоратор" понял как паттерн а потом наткнулся что это особое понятие в питоне. Далее что View в джанге это то, что обычно называют контроллером.

Вот уже и нет уверенности что под "шаблонизатором" подразумевается хмтл код в перемешку со спец тегами(конструкциями), может это на голову выше - скажем выдает адаптированый хтмл под конкретный браузер или еще что.

Продолжая по линии в теме:

Как мне кажется Джанга нацелена на средний сегмент где то примерно как и Рельсы. обое имеют практически все что нужно "из коробки", и это отлично как по мне. Скажем я вот жду выхода третьих рельс, чтоб заняться их изучением поплотнее. Но также иногда и жалею о том что не знаю ПХП и основных цмс и форумов на нем писанных, тяжело создавать сейчас конкуренцию тем кто по быстрому подправляет что то и уже в существующем приложении и результат готов.  Так что каждому языку/фреймворку/и т.п. своя ниша.

Также хочу заметить что по моему опыту обычно не составляет проблем выводить генерить вид(Vиз MVC) для веба, хватает тегов/фильтров для замены спец символов хтмл, условный выражений и циклов. более сложные конструкции копипастятся. кому не хватает уже ищут что то дополнительное или ваяют сами, не это уже скорее исключение.

Если уже совсем по линии:

вот с виду не намного хуже чем те ссылки что ты кинул:
http://velocity.apache.org/engine/devel/user-guide.html

----------


## blackSun

хуже )
я кинул вообще на кастомные теги и простой интерфейс по их созданию. джангу во многом гибкость самого языка бодрит. ну тоесть можно создать любой тег какой душе угодно. тоесть куча передач аргументов, функции высшего порядка, yield.

наверное близкое к джанговскому шаблонному движку будет Smarty. В ASP ваще как то хтмлом описывается всё, и генерится и процессорный код, и хтмл. в рельсах как я не нашол. то же самое жава. кучи фреймворков а толку нет.

да и джанга вообще не монстр. там минимум. тоненькая прослоечка чтобы чувствовать себя сухо. первое это urlencode - соединяешь регулярки и функции вместе. и вызвается просто функция view. ты в праве вообще не юзать ни шаблоны ни модели. да и шаблоны это return render(template, vars). 
Надо будет посмотреть как в рубях. в эрлангах очень стильно.

Вот только почему средний... не вижу причин чтобы делать что то большое. разве что тяжкий энтерпрайз не получится.

----------


## Fallout

> хуже )
> я кинул вообще на кастомные теги и простой интерфейс по их созданию. джангу во многом гибкость самого языка бодрит. ну тоесть можно создать любой тег какой душе угодно. тоесть куча передач аргументов, функции высшего порядка, yield.


 на яве тоже создаются свои теги




> наверное близкое к джанговскому шаблонному движку будет Smarty. В ASP ваще как то хтмлом описывается всё, и генерится и процессорный код, и хтмл. в рельсах как я не нашол. то же самое жава. кучи фреймворков а толку нет.


 не понял о каком толке идет речь




> да и джанга вообще не монстр. там минимум. тоненькая прослоечка чтобы чувствовать себя сухо. первое это urlencode - соединяешь регулярки и функции вместе. и вызвается просто функция view. ты в праве вообще не юзать ни шаблоны ни модели. да и шаблоны это return render(template, vars). 
> Надо будет посмотреть как в рубях. в эрлангах очень стильно.


 здается мне так везде, ничего здесь особенного нету




> Вот только почему средний... не вижу причин чтобы делать что то большое. разве что тяжкий энтерпрайз не получится.


 время покажет чего стоит джанга

----------


## Kirax

blackSun
У django далеко не лучший шаблонизатор, я бы даже сказал это слабая часть фреймворка. Он конечно оригинален тем что не компилирует шаблоны, и при этом шустро работает, но компилирующие всё равно быстрее. По фичам тоже есть много замечаний. Поэтому в серъезных проектах на django часто используют jinja2, у него похожий синтаксис, но гораздо интереснее.

----------


## Kirax

> Как мне кажется Джанга нацелена на средний сегмент где то примерно как и Рельсы. обое имеют практически все что нужно "из коробки", и это отлично как по мне. Скажем я вот жду выхода третьих рельс, чтоб заняться их изучением поплотнее. Но также иногда и жалею о том что не знаю ПХП и основных цмс и форумов на нем писанных, тяжело создавать сейчас конкуренцию тем кто по быстрому подправляет что то и уже в существующем приложении и результат готов.  Так что каждому языку/фреймворку/и т.п. своя ниша.


 для django есть много готовых приложений по разным темам. Просто там совсем другой принцип. Приложение это не сайт, а некая функциональность, и оно совместимо с другими приложениями. Создание простого сайта вполне может сводится к тому чтобы собрать вместе нужные приложения, и сделать для них шаблоны. И есть также готовые сайты, это по сути собранные и настроенные коллекции приложений с шаблонами, например http://pinaxproject.com/.




> Также хочу заметить что по моему опыту обычно не составляет проблем выводить генерить вид(Vиз MVC) для веба, хватает тегов/фильтров для замены спец символов хтмл, условный выражений и циклов. более сложные конструкции копипастятся. кому не хватает уже ищут что то дополнительное или ваяют сами, не это уже скорее исключение


 есть даже такое мнение что чем темплейтный язык проще (меньше фич) - тем лучше: меньше соблазна смешивать логику и представление.

----------


## blackSun

> не понял о каком толке идет речь


 о том что на жаве куча не веб фреймворков, куча веб-фреймворков, а всётаки реальную конкуренцию пытается сделать Груви на Грельсах.



> на яве тоже создаются свои теги


 без замыканий, елдов. ну может быть увереннее и по-энтерпрайзному, но длиннее и дольше.



> здается мне так везде, ничего здесь особенного нету


 ну никто не говорил что что то особенное

----------


## blackSun

> У django далеко не лучший шаблонизатор, я бы даже сказал это слабая часть фреймворка. Он конечно оригинален тем что не компилирует шаблоны, и при этом шустро работает, но компилирующие всё равно быстрее. По фичам тоже есть много замечаний. Поэтому в серъезных проектах на django часто используют jinja2, у него похожий синтаксис, но гораздо интереснее.


 Он вообще монстр.  незнаю. джанговый вполне себе милый и расширяемый. свои теги можно делать изменяющие логику в разных контекстах. 

Главное что механизм передачи аргументов, сопроцессы, замыкания очень гибки

----------


## commando

поднимите руку, кто массово создает на питоне сайты? (именно работает с этим, а не для души научился. И не работает с одной системой в какой-то фирме, а именно массово применяет везде)

----------


## Fallout

> о том что на жаве куча не веб фреймворков, куча веб-фреймворков, а всётаки реальную конкуренцию пытается сделать Груви на Грельсах.


 так давай определимся что такое веб-фреймворк.

и кому делает конкуренцию Grails, то есть каким технологиям и на каком сегменте рынка.




> без замыканий, елдов. ну может быть увереннее и по-энтерпрайзному, но длиннее и дольше.


 даже если уж дольше в разработке, то это просто ничто в общих человеко-часах всей разработки, длиннее - да эти конструкции копипастятся при применении

----------


## Kirax

> поднимите руку, кто массово создает на питоне сайты? (именно работает с этим, а не для души научился. И не работает с одной системой в какой-то фирме, а именно массово применяет везде)


 ну вот я, специально выучил питон из-за джанги, потом понял что это вообще очень хороший язык. Делаю на нем разные проекты, в тч довольно сложные.

----------


## Kirax

> Он вообще монстр.  незнаю. джанговый вполне себе милый и расширяемый. свои теги можно делать изменяющие логику в разных контекстах. 
> 
> Главное что механизм передачи аргументов, сопроцессы, замыкания очень гибки


 не совсем понимаю о чем ты, во многих темплейтных системах можно делать свои теги, некоторые даже полностью построены на этом. И о каких методах передачи, сопроцессах и замыканиях речь?

В принципе меня джанговский обычно устраивает, но на питоне есть системы и получше.

----------


## blackSun

> И о каких методах передачи, сопроцессах и замыканиях речь?


 любой агрумент в любую функцию
render(context = lol, template= b) остальное None
render(*args) передали просто список 
render(**kwargs) передали то же что и в первом случае только в хэше.
так можно делать деревья из классов, и стравлять их обработчику(как то так person(name = vasya, friends = [petya, dima])), да много чего..

----------


## Kirax

> любой агрумент в любую функцию
> render(context = lol, template= b) остальное None
> render(*args) передали просто список 
> render(**kwargs) передали то же что и в первом случае только в хэше.
> так можно делать деревья из классов, и стравлять их обработчику(как то так person(name = vasya, friends = [petya, dima])), да много чего..


 понятно, просто я думал что вы обсуждаете темплейтные языки, а не программирование.

----------


## blackSun

сопроцессы. или кофункции. чёрт их знает. кароче пример тэг circle.
его реализация на замыкании и yield. и это занимает строк пять. Много чего это хитрые генераторы. Если думать в терминах этого всего, то производительность и читаемость кода будет огромна.




> так давай определимся что такое веб-фреймворк.
> 
> и кому делает конкуренцию Grails, то есть каким технологиям и на каком сегменте рынка.


 давай без провокаций. В двух словах раскажи как писать на JAVA САЙТЫ. тоесть средства для вывода хтмл, средства для представления моделей. а не сферический ioc в вакуме для абстрактных инструментов для написаний веб-морд для абстрактных энтерпрайз компонентов. 

JSP какое то template-based, как похапе. Есть хибернейт. ЧПУ красивое делать чем пока неясно. И может это всё связывается каким-то Spring. 
Тоесть с виду это какой то набор библиотек, и у меня полной картины нету. Грейлсы же сразу говорят что предосатвляют динамику, какой раньше не было и делались под влиянием Рельсов.

----------


## Fallout

> давай без провокаций. В двух словах раскажи как писать на JAVA САЙТЫ. тоесть средства для вывода хтмл, средства для представления моделей. а не сферический ioc в вакуме для абстрактных инструментов для написаний веб-морд для абстрактных энтерпрайз компонентов


 берем SpringMVC/Struts или еще что подобное, указываем контейнеру сервлетов какие url должен обрабатывать фреймворк, в конфигурации фреймворка связываем url с написанными нами actions, actions возвращают ссылку на view которые обычно представляют собой jsp в котором html вперемешку с тегами jstl и тегами фреймворка. actions могут грузить/сохранять модели с помощью orm, например hibernate.

----------


## Fallout

> . ЧПУ красивое делать чем пока неясно.


 что такое ЧПУ ??

----------


## blackSun

человекопонятный урл )

----------


## blackSun

ну такое себе.. почти как в джанго. может где то надёжней и энтерпрайзней и не одним продуктом. но прицнип тот же...
Спасибо

----------


## Fallout

> ну такое себе.. почти как в джанго. может где то надёжней и энтерпрайзней и не одним продуктом. но прицнип тот же...
> Спасибо


 у этих похожая конструкция.
да в яве куча разных компонентов, и прицел на крупные системы, так что для большинства сайтов она неоптимальна, но если на проекте десятки разработчиков и проект длиться годами то выбор может быть вполне оправдан.

но если что то уже нужно поменьше то мое мнение что лучше фреймворк все в одном работающий "из-коробки". поэтому я лично проявляю интерес к rails - жду пока дозреет.

и grails как раз похоже конкурент django и rails.

что там с PHP сравнивать не могу так как о ситуации с ним не особо сильно имею представление, но надо признавать что за годы у него уже очень большой багаж всего: и хостингов, и разработчиков, и комьюнити, и проверенных временем решений и т д

----------


## Lorenli

> А вот интересно. Есть ведь наверняка здесь люди, которые занимаются созданием сайтов.
> Кто из вас работаем в одиночку: и дизайн, и верстка, и создание ЦМС делает сам. А кто работает в команде. А кто только рисует сайты, а кто только верстает. А кто пишет срипты? А кто запускает сайты на opensource движках?


 Я менеджер этой студии. Там комманда из 4 человек. Мне кажется это адекватно, ведь хороший графический дизайнер, делающий фирменный стиль или полиграфию не обязан знать php css и верстку. А хороший seo-оптимизатор не должен знать, как делать рисунки в корале)

----------


## Sape

Зачем ломать голову запустил Joomla вот тебе и сайт + прога есть для создания шаблонов

----------


## Comunity

> Я менеджер этой студии. Там комманда из 4 человек. Мне кажется это адекватно, ведь хороший графический дизайнер, делающий фирменный стиль или полиграфию не обязан знать php css и верстку. А хороший seo-оптимизатор не должен знать, как делать рисунки в корале)


 Да, RocketTheme  - это классная студия по созданию классных ПЛАТНЫХ шаблонов...

П.с. Вас самих не мучает, что Вы себе сайт сами нарисовать не смогли?!

----------


## Alcionis

Всем доброго времени. Я новичок и не совсем понимаю, о чем тут речь. Но, в теме о создании сайтов, прошу помощи. Оцените (только сильно не бейте) первый сайт http://www.ental.com.ua. заранее благодарен за замечания и предложения.

----------


## Chevyk

> Всем доброго времени. Я новичок и не совсем понимаю, о чем тут речь. Но, в теме о создании сайтов, прошу помощи. Оцените (только сильно не бейте) первый сайт http://www.ental.com.ua. заранее благодарен за замечания и предложения.


 ох, сейчас на тебя польется!

----------


## commando

Ну тут сложно оценивать. Если дизайн, то начальный уровень (если конечно сам делал), нужно подумать над расстановкой элементов. Также нужно избавляться от сеяющего текста и скачущего текста при наведении. По программированию сказать нечего, пару файлов для вывода контента. Так как сорса нет, оценивать нечего. То что дивами верстать сразу начал хорошо, там уже по ходу будешь дотачивать.

----------


## Alcionis

Спасибо, commando, функциональность особая не требовалась, а архив вот http://www.ental.com.ua/files/source.rar

----------


## A-Man

Кака по мне сайт почти что норм. но нужно как говориться обработать напильником. Раздражает слово Главная в head.
переименой в главная страница а перед этим поставь название фирмы. типа microsoft - main page

----------


## Chevyk

> Кака по мне сайт почти что норм. но нужно как говориться обработать напильником. Раздражает слово Главная в head.
> переименой в главная страница а перед этим поставь название фирмы. типа microsoft - main page


 хорошо опечатался), так кака или нормальный?

----------


## Alcionis

> Кака по мне сайт почти что норм. но нужно как говориться обработать напильником. Раздражает слово Главная в head.
> переименой в главная страница а перед этим поставь название фирмы. типа microsoft - main page


 Спс, уже исправил

----------


## Senser

> Всем доброго времени. Я новичок и не совсем понимаю, о чем тут речь. Но, в теме о создании сайтов, прошу помощи. Оцените (только сильно не бейте) первый сайт http://www.ental.com.ua. заранее благодарен за замечания и предложения.


   Похоже на cms. С точки зрения подачи информации нормально, но с точки зрения восприятия сайта в целом, то можно было бы и поработать над фоном и оформлением кнопок. Пустой белый фон немного напрягает по сторонам. Меню убого выглядит. Центральная колонка в которой информация не по центру экрана а сдвинута немного вправо из-за того, что централизация вычисляется по ширине колонки и левого меню. Я бы немного левее двинул , так что б информация была по центру а не чуть правее.

----------


## Alcionis

> Похоже на cms. С точки зрения подачи информации нормально, но с точки зрения восприятия сайта в целом, то можно было бы и поработать над фоном и оформлением кнопок. Пустой белый фон немного напрягает по сторонам. Меню убого выглядит. Центральная колонка в которой информация не по центру экрана а сдвинута немного вправо из-за того, что централизация вычисляется по ширине колонки и левого меню. Я бы немного левее двинул , так что б информация была по центру а не чуть правее.


 Спасибо, Senser! Без CMS (Dw, Ai, Ps). Буду переделывать

----------


## Senser

> Спасибо, Senser! Без CMS (Dw, Ai, Ps). Буду переделывать


  Dreamviewer, Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop? Понятно. Т.е контент набивался в визуальном режиме? Потому как кода много, не думаю, что в ручную новичек писал бы.

----------


## Griale

Для 1-го сайта очень даже не плохо, если ещё и админка есть для наполнения сайта то, вообще молодец  :smileflag:

----------


## Alcionis

> Dreamviewer, Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop? Понятно. Т.е контент набивался в визуальном режиме? Потому как кода много, не думаю, что в ручную новичек писал бы.


 Нет, визуальный режим практически не использовал, т. к. он некорректно отображает. Приходилось всякий раз смотреть в браузере. Если подскажешь какой код лишний и как его убрать буду рад. Повторяющиеся элементы (меню и скриптики) я вынес и вставлял с помощью php include (то немногое, что помню из php). Скрипт определения браузера скачал готовый, изучил и написал свой (как по мне лучше). Также и поп-ап js. А вот изменить свойство css пока не получается. Поэтому тупо меняю сам стиль (в меню).

----------


## Chevyk

http://validator.w3.org/ знает что там лишнего

----------


## Magneto

непоняно предназначение иконки браузера Safari в хедере и немного смущает два меилту - один насколько понимаю это мыло фирмы Энтал а второй (в футере) Ваш - *Alcionis*

и еще - логотип компании не ведет на главную - тоесть он некуда не ведет - хотя я здесь могу ошибаться так как для небольших сайтов это может быть и не актуально

еще бы я выровнял подписи в меню - вертикально и отступил чуток вправо

----------


## Senser

> Повторяющиеся элементы (меню и скриптики) я вынес и вставлял с помощью php include (то немногое, что помню из php). Скрипт определения браузера скачал готовый, изучил и написал свой (как по мне лучше). Также и поп-ап js.


 Так ты ещё и программист. Я проверяю без скриптов. Все косяки обычно у старого IE, которые известны и как с ними бороться. В новых браузерах обычно никаких проблем.




> А вот изменить свойство css пока не получается. Поэтому тупо меняю сам стиль (в меню).


  Почему не получается?

----------


## Alcionis

> непоняно предназначение иконки браузера Safari в хедере и немного смущает два меилту - один насколько понимаю это мыло фирмы Энтал а второй (в футере) Ваш - *Alcionis*


 Иконка Safari говорит о том, что зашли на страницу через Safari, Opera - ..., IE, FireFox. В подписи указывается версия. Так я тестировал определение браузера. Просто оставил. Мыла два. Контент еще дорабатывается, будет еще в контактах.




> и еще - логотип компании не ведет на главную - тоесть он некуда не ведет - хотя я здесь могу ошибаться так как для небольших сайтов это может быть и не актуально


 Это поправим




> еще бы я выровнял подписи в меню - вертикально и отступил чуток вправо


 с отступом понятно, а с выравниванием не совсем.

Спасибо.

----------


## Alcionis

> Так ты ещё и программист.


 Нет, программером называться не смею. Учуся.




> Все косяки обычно у старого IE, которые известны и как с ними бороться. В новых браузерах обычно никаких проблем.


 Думал об этом. IE6, 800х600, Netscape ... И что этим кто-то пользуется. Если да, то что он тут делает? Может я не прав...




> Почему не получается?


 Уже разобрался. На днях получу изменения контента, переделаю.

Спасибо.

----------


## Magneto

есть классный ресурс-мануал по css http://css.manual.ru

----------


## G-G

сколько стоит создать инет-магазин???
подскажите пожалуйста..

----------


## Senser

> есть классный ресурс-мануал по css http://css.manual.ru


  На http://www.htmlbook.ru как по мне, более наглядней расписано с примерами.

----------


## mvadyuha

> сколько стоит создать инет-магазин???
> подскажите пожалуйста..


 И я хочу интрнет-магазин. Мне тоже подскажите.

----------


## realexey

Создание интернет магазина начинается от 300 уе, возможны также дополнительные расходы:
дизайн — 100-300 уе
верстка — 50-200 уе
хостинг — 55 уе в год
домен — 15 уе в год
раскрутка в поисковиках (SEO) — от 300 уе в месяц в зависимости от ключевых слов.
Чтобы получить точную цену нужен конкретный список того, что Вы ожидаете получить. Возможен также вариант создания магазина со стандартным набором функций с последующими доработками / редизайном итд. Эффективнее (а следовательно - дешевле) составить сразу весь список требований. 
Обращайтесь.

----------


## Lorenli

> сколько стоит создать инет-магазин???
> подскажите пожалуйста..


 Смотря с каким функционалом - готовый интернет-магазин от 400$-500$. Если по типу "ничего лишнего", то можно и до 400$ сделать.

----------


## starokonka

Можно и за 100у.е. сделать, но можеш себе представить какой это будет магазин. Нормальный интернет магазин стоит от 1500у.е.

----------


## miosaki

А сколько стоит чтобы создать сайт на 
подобии вот этого densmail ru!

----------


## Griale

> А сколько стоит чтобы создать сайт на 
> подобии вот этого densmail ru!


 Такой сайт Вы и сами сможете создать :smileflag: , достаточно день поучить html при 0 знаниях.

----------


## Senser

> Такой сайт Вы и сами сможете создать, достаточно день поучить html при 0 знаниях.


  Вы не знаете о чем говорите. Даже над подобным сайтом нужно хорошо потрудиться, это не cms, там куча html страниц со своей версткой.

----------


## miosaki

Я просто не знаю как и с чего начать))) :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Я просто не знаю как и с чего начать)))


 
Наверное для ваших целей подойдет это:
http://www.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Griale

> Вы не знаете о чем говорите. Даже над подобным сайтом нужно хорошо потрудиться, это не cms, там куча html страниц со своей версткой.


 Простите меня, по вашему сообщению видно, что вы не занимаетесь разработками вэб сайтов, может только пользуетесь готовыми cms, тот сайт сегодня даже сайтом назвать сложно, а зделать подобное 20 минут займёт с 0. А на php и то быстрее. Там трудиться не над чем, мне было бы вообще стыдно над таким "трудиться".

----------


## Fallout

> Простите меня, по вашему сообщению видно, что вы не занимаетесь разработками вэб сайтов, может только пользуетесь готовыми cms, тот сайт сегодня даже сайтом назвать сложно, а зделать подобное 20 минут займёт с 0. А на php и то быстрее. Там трудиться не над чем, мне было бы вообще стыдно над таким "трудиться".


 20 мин ???!!! а на php еще меньше?

----------


## Griale

а что там делать 4 php страницы: главная страница, обработчик, админка, обработчик вся инфа в базе данных.

----------


## Fallout

> а что там делать 4 php страницы: главная страница, обработчик, админка, обработчик вся инфа в базе данных.


 Еще раз вопрос: меньше 20 минут? с голого листа?

----------


## DodgeR

> а что там делать 4 php страницы: главная страница, обработчик, админка, обработчик вся инфа в базе данных.


 Так и я о том же - Райфазен  :smileflag:

----------


## Griale

> Еще раз вопрос: меньше 20 минут? с голого листа?


 Да, но должен сделать поправку это без заполнения сайта информацией.

----------


## DodgeR

> Да, но должен сделать поправку это без заполнения сайта информацией.


 Ага, начать проектировать, рисовать диаграммы, снимать тарифы, все это стоит денег.

----------


## Fallout

> Да, но должен сделать поправку это без заполнения сайта информацией.


 информация - это только контент (текст и картинки)?
сколько стоит 20 минут вашего времени?

----------


## DodgeR

> сколько стоит 20 минут вашего времени?


 10 у.е. * 5 = 100 час

2+2 = 5  :smileflag:

----------


## MrJile

> информация - это только контент (текст и картинки)?
> сколько стоит 20 минут вашего времени?


 Зааутсорсить хочешь?

----------


## Griale

отвечу в приват

----------


## Fallout

Спасибо, если что буду иметь ввиду.
Но вообще я для *miosaki* как бы спрашивал, он так и не получил ответа прямого :smileflag:

----------


## miosaki

Люди я хочу  создать не такой сайт как на укозе!!! Я хочу небольшой сайт на od.ua  И свой дизайн сайта! Может ктото может помочь в этом трудном для меня деле? Я не хочу всяких там сильнейших и крутейших наворотов! А просто небольшой сайт про выбранную мной темку! Буду оччень благодарен тому кто поможет мне в этом не лёгком деле)))

----------


## Senser

> а что там делать 4 php страницы: главная страница, обработчик, админка, обработчик вся инфа в базе данных.


  А обработчик спланирует макет для каждой страницы, нарисует элементы дизайна, пусть и убогие как на сайте и сверстает на таблицах по готовому плану? Вы предлагаете для это написанную вами, если верить вашим словам, за 20 минут cms, хотя речь шла о чистом html. Смех да и только.  :smileflag:

----------


## miosaki

Люди а вот не большой сайт на страничек 20 сколько временни надо создавать?
 Чтобы пару разделов в форуме было!

----------


## Fallout

> Люди а вот не большой сайт на страничек 20 сколько временни надо создавать?
>  Чтобы пару разделов в форуме было!


 Обратитесь к кому нибудь кто уже из готовых решений все настроит. Стоит это относительно недорого.

Я уже вот договорился до того что мне в личку пишут ответы на интересующие вас вопросы :smileflag:

----------


## Griale

> А обработчик спланирует макет для каждой страницы, нарисует элементы дизайна, пусть и убогие как на сайте и сверстает на таблицах по готовому плану? Вы предлагаете для это написанную вами, если верить вашим словам, за 20 минут cms, хотя речь шла о чистом html. Смех да и только.


 Весь дизайн находиться в index.php  обработчику не зачем его рисовать, обработчик лишь служит шлюзом между базой и index.php.
Речь не шла о написании сайта на конкретном языке, я лишь подметил человеку, что подобный сайт он и сам сможет написать поучив денёк HTML, и то, что на php даный сайт можно быстрее написать, так как php не требует создания такой кучи ненужных страниц. :smileflag:

----------


## Senser

> Весь дизайн находиться в index.php  обработчику не зачем его рисовать, обработчик лишь служит шлюзом между базой и index.php.
> , и то, что на php даный сайт можно быстрее написать, так как php не требует создания такой кучи ненужных страниц.


  А можно где-то посмотреть в работе обработчик написанный вами? 




> Речь не шла о написании сайта на конкретном языке, я лишь подметил человеку, что подобный сайт он и сам сможет написать поучив денёк HTML


  Так вот я говорю, что начинающий за день не сделает даже такой сайт, какой бы он смышленый ни был. Это физически невозможно разве, что делать с такой скоростью как в фильме Маска, когда он грабил банк.

----------


## Senser

> Люди а вот не большой сайт на страничек 20 сколько временни надо создавать?
>  Чтобы пару разделов в форуме было!


  Для этого хорошо подойдет CMS-Joomla. Решение за вами.

----------


## maxx™

А кто подскажет что лучше для блога?
Subtext
WordPress
Acquia Drupal
DasBlog
Кто пользовался, выглядят они в общем-то почти одинаково, но мен больше всего интересует нормальный редактор.

----------


## Neolot

> Кто пользовался, выглядят они в общем-то почти одинаково, но мен больше всего интересует нормальный редактор.


 Что значит "нормальный"?
Я бы рекомендовал Wordpress, достаточно гибкая платформа для блога. Говорю так, потому что делал наверное с десяток серьезных тематических сайтов на нем.

----------


## maxx™

> Что значит "нормальный"?
> Я бы рекомендовал Wordpress, достаточно гибкая платформа для блога. Говорю так, потому что делал наверное с десяток серьезных тематических сайтов на нем.


 Скажу что мне очень сильно не нравилось в виденых мною нескольких редакторах (было это с пол года назад, поэтому может не совсем точно сформулирую). Они вроде как добавляли <p></p> по своему желанию, что в итоге приводило к разрывам внутри абзаца и невозможности это вернуть взад средствами редактора (приходилось ручками в коде эти теги убирать). Собственно нормальная разбивка текста на абзацы и контроль отступа до и после абзаца, вот что мне нужно.

----------


## Neolot

> Скажу что мне очень сильно не нравилось в виденых мною нескольких редакторах (было это с пол года назад, поэтому может не совсем точно сформулирую). Они вроде как добавляли <p></p> по своему желанию, что в итоге приводило к разрывам внутри абзаца и невозможности это вернуть взад средствами редактора (приходилось ручками в коде эти теги убирать).


 Это проблема не Wordpress самого, а редактора TinyMCE, который в нем установлен (а также в еще куче бесплатных cms). Проблема известная и элементарно устраняется.



> Собственно нормальная разбивка текста на абзацы и контроль отступа до и после абзаца, вот что мне нужно.


 Это разбивка и контроль отступов - это уже верстка и задается css.

----------


## maxx™

> Это проблема не Wordpress самого, а редактора TinyMCE, который в нем установлен (а также в еще куче бесплатных cms). Проблема известная и элементарно устраняется.


 Как это устранить в вордпресс? Что за редактор ставить?

----------


## Neolot

> Как это устранить в вордпресс? Что за редактор ставить?


 Ставить ничего не нужно. Если не изменяет память, то проблема связана с автоматической вставкой нового абзаца при нажатии на Enter. Гляньте http://tinymce.ru/faq/, здесь описанs основные проблемные моменты и их решение.

----------


## miosaki

> Обратитесь к кому нибудь кто уже из готовых решений все настроит. Стоит это относительно недорого.
> 
> Я уже вот договорился до того что мне в личку пишут ответы на интересующие вас вопросы


 Круто! Скиньте мне их в личку))) :smileflag:

----------


## miosaki

> Для этого хорошо подойдет CMS-Joomla. Решение за вами.


 Джомла как я понял рулит!))) Окей будем разбиратся!

----------


## commando

только помните, что если вы хотите действительно изучать, а не в виде мелкого хобби или для решения какой-то своей проблемы с сайтом, то Жумла, ВП и тд полнейшее гавнище

----------


## Rap

А во сколько интересно обошелся сайт www.rozetka.ua ?

----------


## miosaki

> А во сколько интересно обошелся сайт www.rozetka.ua ?


 Интересный вопрос!

----------


## rооt

> Джомла как я понял рулит!))) Окей будем разбиратся!


 Странно, сейчас работаю с Zend Framework и CodeIgniter, разбераюсь в Symfony но Joomla не когда не рулила...ах сорри забыл такой факт, что может для сайтов визиток рулит.

----------


## miosaki

> Странно, сейчас работаю с Zend Framework и CodeIgniter, разбераюсь в Symfony но Joomla не когда не рулила...ах сорри забыл такой факт, что может для сайтов визиток рулит.


 Так что Вы предлагаете - изучать PHP и HTML и ещё что то? Что практичнее - Джумла или HTML + PHP   и что ещё надо?

----------


## rооt

> Так что Вы предлагаете - изучать PHP и HTML и ещё что то? Что практичнее - Джумла или HTML + PHP   и что ещё надо?


 *miosaki*, давайте уточним что Joomla это CMS или простым языком система управления содержимым? оно реализована (написана) с использованием PHP, HTML и еще какой то хр..и, то есть джумла - это готовое решения, реализованное под большинство нужд юзеров. Почитайте об этом в википедии, проект Joomla довольно старый и под него кучу русскоязычных сообществ и документации, обучающих видео роликов и подробные галереи с описание (слово "галереи" не ошибочно, да действительно смотреть на документацию полностью забитую изображениями, где всё что нужно и не нужно подчеркнуто и расписано, а тест используется только дня надписей вида "рисунок 1"). Я же Вам рекомендую если хотите учиться, напишите для себя код с нуля, этот путь правда дольше но и толку больше. Если нет, то займитесь тем чем умеет, заработайте на этом n-ную сумму и наймите программистов знающих свое дело которые реализуют проект так как вашей душе угодно с минимальными затратами времени. Определите, что для вас ценней деньги или время?
P.S. «выучить PHP — это например как научиться играть на гитаре, играть может каждый, но красиво только тот кто этим увлечен!» слова не мои и не помню кто сказал  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

*rооt*, что то вас не туда понесло. *miosaki* нужен просто результат и не цель там вовсе стать веб разработчиком

----------


## maxx™

Я вот поставил себе вордпресс. Так вот я пол дня потратил на то, чтобы найти тему, которая меня устроит. Одна одно обрезает, другая другое. 
В итоге ИМХО - если что-то и учить, так это в первую очередь  как писать темы для вашего движка. Ибо может получиться так, что ни одна из имеющихся Вас не устроит.  
ЗЫ Кто-то знает вордпрес можно заставить одновременно поддерживать ссылки вида site/?p=id и site/2010/04/01 А то фигня получается - при переключении вида ссылок все что было раньше теряется.

----------


## vadoru

> Джомла как я понял рулит!))) Окей будем разбиратся!


 Вы же хотели  небольшой сайт на od.ua И свой дизайн сайта. 
Так зачем Вам этот монстр Joomla от которой сервера загибаются ? 
Вы выбирайте что-то легкое. Можете здесь почитать что лучше выбрать.

----------


## Fallout

> Вы же хотели  небольшой сайт на od.ua И свой дизайн сайта. 
> Так зачем Вам этот монстр Joomla от которой сервера загибаются ? 
> Вы выбирайте что-то легкое. Можете здесь почитать что лучше выбрать.


 Ой какая полезная ссылка, а сколько полезной инфы не перечитать!!! Главное прорекламировать ресурс свой.

----------


## miosaki

Спасибо очень познавательно  :smileflag:

----------


## vadoru

> Ой какая полезная ссылка, а сколько полезной инфы не перечитать!!! Главное прорекламировать ресурс свой.


 А Вы что-то более полезное, а главное свое,  предложили бы. Не все же время критиковать остальных.
В статьях как раз обобщенно излагается то, что говорится заказчикам (а у нас их достаточно, уж поверьте), которые впервые решили создать свой сайт, и для них нет разницы как и на чем он работает. Зато эту разницу начинают чувствовать позже.
И если человек сказал спасибо, то значит он что-то для себя нашел.

Насчет рекламы - не смешите. Рекламировать для программистов, которые здесь в основном преобладают ?

----------


## compiks

> Ой какая полезная ссылка, а сколько полезной инфы не перечитать!!! Главное прорекламировать ресурс свой.


 Уважаемый Fallout, вместо того чтоб отвечать по сути, или написать хоть в тему пару строк, выйскивате криминал там где его нет, если человек дал ссылку то просто не хотел повторяться в собственноручно написаной статье, займитесь делом напишите статью, а если нечего порекомендовать пройдите пару раз одноименную вашему никнейму игру там ваше ИХМО будет востребовано в полной мере.

----------


## Fallout

> Уважаемый Fallout, вместо того чтоб отвечать по сути, или написать хоть в тему пару строк, выйскивате криминал там где его нет, если человек дал ссылку то просто не хотел повторяться в собственноручно написаной статье, займитесь делом напишите статью, а если нечего порекомендовать пройдите пару раз одноименную вашему никнейму игру там ваше ИХМО будет востребовано в полной мере.


 Уже давно отписал по сути.

А уж советы относительно никнейма дополнительно подчеркивают ваш героизм заслуженный написанием великолепнейшей статьи.

----------


## compiks

> Уже давно отписал по сути.
> 
> А уж советы относительно никнейма дополнительно подчеркивают ваш героизм заслуженный написанием великолепнейшей статьи.


 Ну тогда отпишитесь технически в чем, был не прав человек, или вас только раздражает ссылка.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну тогда отпишитесь технически в чем, был не прав человек, или вас только раздражает ссылка.


 Технически? Там много технических моментов?

На кого рассчитана статья? Для подготовленного человека там нет ничего реально ценного, кроме как упоминания парочки очевидных вещей. Для человека который вообще не в теме не уделено внимания элементарным вещам. К примеру нет пояснения что вообще такое CMS, для чего оно нужно. Скудно описаны преимущества тех же популярных бесплатных CMS. Не говоря уж о том что нет серьезных сравнительных характеристик и советов по выбору. 

На самом деле цель статьи понятна - показать что создание сайта очень проблематично, неподготовленый человек все равно ничего не поймет особо в этом тексте, кроме того что надо платить, решит что таки надо обращаться к профессионалам, и там между прочим упоминается что такие услуги оказываются авторами и далее ниже идет дополнительное показательное доказательство профессионализма в последнем абзаце второй части.
Итого выставляется в выгодном свете именно платные CMS. Как раз то что нужно автору. Ведь так? :smileflag:

----------


## compiks

Конечно, все расписано поверхностно, дающее в общих чертах инфу в данной области, но не в коей мере не навязывается услуга. Дается лиш пример довольно быстрого и не доргого движка. Ну а нечсет расшивровки мало мальски понятного термина данной статьи, то скажу человек не претендовал на уровень класса Техническая документация, то что написано, написано своим языком стараясь дать общее понятие. Вот видите, ведь все очень просто, написали рецензию по статье, и все было приято ко вниманию. А просто уличать человека в спаме ссылками своего ресурса... ну както по детски. так же как сказать что раз сылка синего цвета то это пропаганда пренадлежности к какой нибудь партии. :smileflag:

----------


## samson25

*Fallout*_Итого выставляется в выгодном свете именно платные CMS. Как раз то что нужно автору. Ведь так?_

По моему эти ребята не делят платная или бесплатная система  а делают на всем. Лично мне они сделали сайт на друпале с допиской  двух модулей. Предлагали сделать на данео, но я отказался и по видимому зря.  друпал долго иногда думает.

----------


## Fallout

> Конечно, все расписано поверхностно, дающее в общих чертах инфу в данной области, но не в коей мере не навязывается услуга. Дается лиш пример довольно быстрого и не доргого движка. Ну а нечсет расшивровки мало мальски понятного термина данной статьи, то скажу человек не претендовал на уровень класса Техническая документация, то что написано, написано своим языком стараясь дать общее понятие. Вот видите, ведь все очень просто, написали рецензию по статье, и все было приято ко вниманию. А просто уличать человека в спаме ссылками своего ресурса... ну както по детски. так же как сказать что раз сылка синего цвета то это пропаганда пренадлежности к какой нибудь партии.


 Удивили рассуждения о том что есть "по-детски" после отсылки высказывать ИМХО в игре :smileflag: 

И по делу: Если уж стараетесь раскрутить свой ресурс наполнив его оригинальными статьями, то хоть все таки прикладывайте к этому нормальные усилия. Не клепайте статьи выданные маленькими порциями писанные "на коленке" в короткий срок и тут же публикуемые на сайте без доводки. Такого мусора более чем половина инета. Не гонитесь за количеством в ущерб качеству.
Как иначе будет восприниматься ссылка в ветке посвященной программированию на свой же ресурс, но на котором такая статья и от которой веет саморекламой?

----------


## Senser

> Странно, сейчас работаю с Zend Framework и CodeIgniter, разбераюсь в Symfony но Joomla не когда не рулила...ах сорри забыл такой факт, что может для сайтов визиток рулит.


  Совет для начинающего, который не знает основ. Джумла для этого лучше всего подойдет, там нужно только разобраться в структуре разделов и в визуальном редакторе.

----------


## rооt

> Совет для начинающего, который не знает основ. Джумла для этого лучше всего подойдет, там нужно только разобраться в структуре разделов и в визуальном редакторе.


 Возможно вы и правы, для начинающего Джумла!!! Чем больше джумлистов тем ценней такие разработчики как я

----------


## Fallout

> Возможно вы и правы, для начинающего Джумла!!! Чем больше джумлистов тем ценней такие разработчики как я


 Может раскажете о недостатках джумлы и ее более лучших аналогах?

----------


## miosaki

да это будет очень интересно послушать!

----------


## Erzulie

> Я вот поставил себе вордпресс. Так вот я пол дня потратил на то, чтобы найти тему, которая меня устроит. Одна одно обрезает, другая другое. 
> В итоге ИМХО - если что-то и учить, так это в первую очередь  как писать темы для вашего движка. Ибо может получиться так, что ни одна из имеющихся Вас не устроит.  
> ЗЫ Кто-то знает вордпрес можно заставить одновременно поддерживать ссылки вида site/?p=id и site/2010/04/01 А то фигня получается - при переключении вида ссылок все что было раньше теряется.


 одновременно не получится. А ссылки не теряются, по крайней мере в версиях, начиная с 2.5 точно) Просто по одной ссылке тебя кидает на правильную. У меня такой проблемы точно нет ни на одном из сайтов. Максимум, поставь плагин с правильным редиректом, если хочешь, я посмотрю на свои, но они у меня неактивны, а при смене вида пермалинка все прекрасно работает.

----------


## axelf90

Знаток в сфере PHP и HTML

http://yablonsky.moy.su

----------


## mrbega

главное желание, друг не знал нефига, выучил джумлу и теперь делает сайты предприятиям разным, и достаточно некоторых основ PHP и HTML

----------


## valera73

Наткнулся на интересную инфориацию: опубликован первый рейтинг веб-студий Рунета (http://www.ratingruneta.ru/web). Студия Артемия Лебедева - второе место в Рунете и первое среди украинских студий.

----------


## miosaki

На какой хостинг бесплатный можно залить сайт созданный на Джумле???

----------


## Senser

> На какой хостинг бесплатный можно залить сайт созданный на Джумле???


  Например на этот: http://www.hostinghutor.com.ua/

----------


## miosaki

спасибо)

----------


## URRY

> На какой хостинг бесплатный можно залить сайт созданный на Джумле???


 вот еще один http://www.host1free.com/
только вчера с ним познакомился  :smileflag: 
очень приятные впечатления оставляет. хостинг в Германии находится, есть русский саппорт на форуме.
есть у них и платный хост http://www.host1plus.com/

----------


## miosaki

спасибо! Но сайт весит 250 мбайт))

----------


## Roksi2005

может ли кто-то расшифровать тематику "обработка бд в интернет методом MS SQL Server и Navicat". Мало работала с БД для веб (ограничиваюсь пхпмайадмином и мускулом стоящем на серваке хостинга). Никак не могу понять как мелкомягкий сервер связан с Навикатом, ведь навикат с ним не работает. Я чего-то не понимаю, "матчасть читаю", но толку никакого.

----------


## miosaki

ого )))

----------


## Roksi2005

По моей теме сделала вывод что где-то произошла опечатка, итбо Навикат не работает с мелкомягким сервером не при каких обстоятельствах)

----------


## URRY

> "обработка бд в интернет методом MS SQL Server и Navicat"


 это немножко бред, мне кажется... видимо, человек, который это писал, не очень понимает кто есть ху  :smileflag: 
MS SQL Server - это сервер БД, а Navicat, это GUI интерфейс для администрирования БД.
но, по идее, тут сказано, что вроде как нужно уметь работать с MS и с др. БД тоже. хотя, хз  :smileflag: 

п.с.
я про Navicat ничего не знал, честно говоря. но имел дело с похожими программами



> Navicat™ is a fast, reliable and affordable Database Administration tool purpose-built for simplifying database management and reducing administration costs. Designed to meet the needs of database administrators, developers, and small and medium businesses, Navicat is built with an intuitive GUI which lets you create, organize, access and share information in a secure and easy way.

----------


## Roksi2005

Я уже съехала с темы(я проигнорила указания на майкрософтъ и прокатило!). теперь думаю как бы сделать на пхп при помощи бд что бы сценарий автоматически исправлял ошибки к бд-варимому виду (исправлял точки на запятые, и прочие штуковины)... после майских имеет смысл задуматься(((

----------


## Comunity

> Знаток в сфере PHP и HTML
> 
> http://yablonsky.moy.su


 Таких знатоков...не то, чтобы многО :smileflag: Многовато... Знать ПХП мало...Уметь его использовать - это уже совсем другое. А создать сайт на Юкозе...

На счет джумлы, заступлюсь. Джумла - инструмент достаточно легкий в использовании. Но на установке и публикации статей Джумла не заканчивается. Настраивать ее тоже нужно. В отличии от Друпала и Вордпресса, она требует больше времени на доводку,  но если сравнить гибкость, что MVC у джумлы мощнее чем у ВП и Друпала. По крайне мене мой опыт использования этих ЦМС создал для меня такое впечатление.

----------


## miosaki

Я передумал создавать сайт((( Не выгодно) и дороговато(((

----------


## Health & Beauty

Нужно сделать вот такой сайт http://www.lr-kunath.de/ сколько будет стоить и сколько времени займет. жду предложений в личку

----------


## Griale

> Нужно сделать вот такой сайт http://www.lr-kunath.de/ сколько будет стоить и сколько времени займет. жду предложений в личку


 Сложно сказать о цене так как, не известно что в кабинете Partner-LR находиться(какие функции возможности).
К примеру если без него то сам сайт без проплаты хостинга и доменна, 200 у.е.

----------


## Денис Викторович

добрый день.

есть сайт. на сайте есть форма обратной связи. в посл время через эту форму посыпалось много спама. объяснили что лучший способ оградить себя  от спама в данном случае - каптча.
теперь вопрос. кто может поставить и какова цена вопроса?
спасибо
ПС. предложения и вопросы желательно отправлять в личку.

----------


## Lorenli

Вообще сайт с флешем и видео стоит дороже. Но учитывая, что сайт реально стрёмный, то может 200-250 и будет стоить. Но мое мнение, что если выбирать, то за 200 лучше сделать сайт-визитку без подвижных элементов и флеша, но у которой будет приятный вид.

----------


## maxx™

Есть вопрос. Есть поле ввода, но поле ввода руками заполнять нельзя, нужно выбирать из списка значений. Список большой (около 1500 позиций и делать селект просто не красиво и жутко не юзабельно). Как сделать по щелчку по полю ввода открытие нового окна, в котором есть поле поиск и кнопка поиск. Вводим первые буквы, жмем поиск из таблицы выбираем нужное значение, которое попадает в поле по щелчку из таблицы. Кто-то покажет где лежит простой пример такого, что-то никак найти не могу.

----------


## nvk

Подойдет ли "Autocomplete"?
Что-то вроде этого:
Пример на JQuery:
http://www.pengoworks.com/workshop/jquery/autocomplete.htm
или под Closure:
http://closure-library.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/closure/goog/demos/autocompleteremote.html
Кажись для каждого из популярных JS-фрейворках этот компонент есть.

Или все таки как в условии задачи, наподобие этого:
http://www.tenet.ua/domanet/covering

----------


## vadoru

> Есть вопрос. Есть поле ввода, но поле ввода руками заполнять нельзя, нужно выбирать из списка значений. Список большой (около 1500 позиций и делать селект просто не красиво и жутко не юзабельно). Как сделать по щелчку по полю ввода открытие нового окна, в котором есть поле поиск и кнопка поиск. Вводим первые буквы, жмем поиск из таблицы выбираем нужное значение, которое попадает в поле по щелчку из таблицы. Кто-то покажет где лежит простой пример такого, что-то никак найти не могу.


 Готовых решений Вы вряд ли найдете, а в целом алгоритм такой:
 - c помощью JS window.open() открываете окно, соответственно на родительское  окно надо сохранить  ссылку  window.opener
 - в новое окно загружаете то что нужно, здесь уже по вкусу - можно напрямую загружать, можно ajax -ом ;
 -  используя ссылку  window.opener выбранные данные  в дочернем окне записываются в родительское окно.

Сам недавно писал модуль недвижимости для Danneo, и дополнительные поля по этому принципу делал, правда не 1500
http://blip.tv/file/3640758

----------


## maxx™

> Готовых решений Вы вряд ли найдете, а в целом алгоритм такой:
>  - c помощью JS window.open() открываете окно, соответственно на родительское  окно надо сохранить  ссылку  window.opener
>  - в новое окно загружаете то что нужно, здесь уже по вкусу - можно напрямую загружать, можно ajax -ом ;
>  -  используя ссылку  window.opener выбранные данные  в дочернем окне записываются в родительское окно.
> 
> Сам недавно писал модуль недвижимости для Danneo, и дополнительные поля по этому принципу делал, правда не 1500
> http://blip.tv/file/3640758


 Это как-то сложно. Как оказалось все что мне нужно - это div и пара функций на скриптах по их показу и пятанию.  :smileflag: 




> Или все таки как в условии задачи, наподобие этого:
> http://www.tenet.ua/domanet/covering


 Именно так и нужно. Спасибо, отсюда я взял все что требовалось  :smileflag:

----------


## i-need-in-you

Здравствуйте, нужна помощь людей, которые занимаются разработками сайтов. 
Если конкретнее, то узнать стоимость выполнения работы.
Нужно создать полноценный интернет магазин. При этом написать программу администрирования к нему.

----------


## commando

сейчас налетят умельцы с виртуеМартом на плече и с крайне антикризисными ценами профессионалов

----------


## wert2

> с виртуеМартом на плече и с крайне антикризисными ценами профессионалов


 Это точно, цены у них зашибись , в Киеве и то поменьше хотели.

----------


## varvar_v

помогите советом не могу разобрать в чем ошибка: цсс правило работает только для блока "боди", для всего остального игнорирует его, почему где ошибка?

----------


## URRY

> помогите советом не могу разобрать в чем ошибка: цсс правило работает только для блока "боди", для всего остального игнорирует его, почему где ошибка?


 во-первых, в html надо убрать *../* перед объявлением css-файла, т.к. они на одном уровне.
потом, в css перед селектором container нужно поставить #
насчет селектора head ... в html есть только header, а для блока head css по идее вообще не нужен  :smileflag: 

для container стоит еще указать:
display:block;
position: ...;
height: ...;
width: ...;

я правда многое забыл уже, давно этой темой не занимаюсь и могу чего то напутать  :smileflag: 

п.с.
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/450303/

----------


## URRY

> Это очередное приглашение на работу с ТехИнстайта?
> 
> А то на почту сходить как-то лень проще послать на 3 доп нагрузку по переводам к компиляции.


 с чего вдруг такое предположение?
я даже не знаю, хто такой ТехИнстайт

----------


## URRY

> Там ЦССу учат, я например не против, но с условием без хлеба и зрелищь....


 хз... человек спросил, я ответил  :smileflag: 
по ссылке статьи по css в одном ПДФ файле отсюда http://softwaremaniacs.org/blog/category/web/primer/

не совсем понимаю, о чем Вы  :smileflag:

----------


## URRY

в каком проекте? выражайтесь яснее, а то мне уже мерещится трололо  :smileflag:

----------


## URRY

> Создание сайтов


 меня самого интересует тема создания сайтов  :smileflag: 

ладно... всех благ

----------


## varvar_v

большое спасибо за совет, действительно заработало




> во-первых, в html надо убрать *../* перед объявлением css-файла, т.к. они на одном уровне.
> потом, в css перед селектором container нужно поставить #
> насчет селектора head ... в html есть только header, а для блока head css по идее вообще не нужен 
> [/url]


 перед html (/) этот слеш ставит прога автоматически, а вот насчет (#) прога отказывается добавлять по непонятным причинам, пишет что имя должно быть только алфабетическое, пришлось насильно ставить :smileflag: 




> насчет селектора head ... в html есть только header, а для блока head css по идее вообще не нужен [/url]


 я не предполагал что название должно совпадать поэтому дал такое (лень было полное имя набирать)




> для container стоит еще указать:
> display:block;
> position: ...;
> height: ...;
> width: ...;
> [/url]


 это все укажется, оно есть я его убрал чтобы знатоков не перетруждать,
если фон поменяется то и остальные правила тоже будут работать :smileflag:

----------


## Perevod4itsa

Ребята, кто может создать сайт-портфолио, т.е. одна страничка о своей деятельности на немецком, английском  и русском языках? Пишите, пожалуйста, в личку. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AxelF

> Есть вопрос, может поможете...
> Не обсмеивайте зазря, критику ведущую к знаниям - приветствую.
> 
> пошла на курсы чтобы сделать себе сайт для продажи щенков.
> и вот получилась хрень - именно страница со щенками открывается только в мозилле!
> в IE и опере - открывается просто пустая!
> Что это может такое быть?
> Я весьма поверхностно знаю html - только в пределах 12 занятий на курсах.
> Сайт делала сама под руководством преподавателя.
> ...


 Сайт на хостинге, домен есть ? Если так - то дайте ссылку.

----------


## Аратор

> Есть вопрос, может поможете...
> Не обсмеивайте зазря, критику ведущую к знаниям - приветствую.
> 
> пошла на курсы чтобы сделать себе сайт для продажи щенков.
> и вот получилась хрень - именно страница со щенками открывается только в мозилле!
> в IE и опере - открывается просто пустая!
> Что это может такое быть?
> Я весьма поверхностно знаю html - только в пределах 12 занятий на курсах.
> Сайт делала сама под руководством преподавателя.
> ...


 есть такая штука ,решается "хаками" ,т.е. специальными кодами для всеми любимого браузера IE.....
за 12 занятий сайт написать.....наверное 600-700 грн отдали?
и меня очень смутила фраза "Я весьма поверхностно знаю html"...
HTML это базовая основа которую поверхностно знать нельзя.

вообще линк сайт и если есть код главной странички,кстати еще расскажите на каком языке все дело писали?или просто HTML+CSS?

----------


## Все имена заняты

> есть такая штука ,решается "хаками" ,т.е. специальными кодами для всеми любимого браузера IE.....
> за 12 занятий сайт написать.....наверное 600-700 грн отдали?
> и меня очень смутила фраза "Я весьма поверхностно знаю html"...
> HTML это базовая основа которую поверхностно знать нельзя.
> 
> вообще линк сайт и если есть код главной странички,кстати еще расскажите на каком языке все дело писали?или просто HTML+CSS?


 да, 600 грн.

----------


## AxelF

> да, 600 грн.


 Ответил Вам в личку

----------


## Все имена заняты

Всем, кто проявил желание помочь -  большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Награда достается AxelF! 
А ларчик просто открывался!

----------


## XmeJI

Доброго времени суток.
Увидев данную тему, решил поинтересоваться, или даже спросить совет.
Кто посоветует хорошие фирмы по созданию сайтов, интернет проектов?
желательно с которыми уже имели дело)
спасибо

----------


## L1Ntu

> Доброго времени суток.
> Увидев данную тему, решил поинтересоваться, или даже спросить совет.
> Кто посоветует хорошие фирмы по созданию сайтов, интернет проектов?
> желательно с которыми уже имели дело)
> спасибо


 давай разберемся что тебе нужно писать для начала

----------


## php

Магу за 2 дня зарегать вам домен,купить хостинг и поставить на него готовый сайт(на joomla) с уникальным шаблоном все это бесплатно с одним только условием что вы покупаете хостинг через меня, также магу сам сверстать вам сайт на div с использованием php (но это уже за деньги)..Кто это все умеет молодец сообщения для тех кто не умеет сам!!!!!!  Каво интересует пишите только в ЛС!!!!

----------


## MrJile

> Магу за 2 дня зарегать вам домен,купить хостинг и поставить на него готовый сайт(на joomla) с уникальным шаблоном все это бесплатно с одним только условием что вы покупаете хостинг через меня, также магу сам сверстать вам сайт на div с использованием php (но это уже за деньги)..Кто это все умеет молодец сообщения для тех кто не умеет сам!!!!!!  Каво интересует пишите только в ЛС!!!!


 А магешь сначала пост в ворде проверить на орфографию? А то как-то сомнения берут в достоверности твоих магений, судя по твоему посту. 

Если делаешь предложение людям, то делай это граммотно.

----------


## vadoru

Да,  Joomla - это круто, особенно на div с использованием php
Правда при 5 посетителях одновременно  сервер начнет загибаться, но это мелочь, главное  - div с использованием php

----------


## php

> Да,  Joomla - это круто, особенно на div с использованием php
> Правда при 5 посетителях одновременно  сервер начнет загибаться, но это мелочь, главное  - div с использованием php


 Причем здесь Joomla и  div и php она и так на этом сделана, а насчет 5 человек в день ты не прав Вернее ты не знаешь не чего и вякаешь здесь..

----------


## sleshiy

> ...сайт-портфолио, ..одна страничка о своей деятельности на немецком, английском  и русском языках...

----------


## Perevod4itsa

> Доброго времени суток.
> Увидев данную тему, решил поинтересоваться, или даже спросить совет.
> Кто посоветует хорошие фирмы по созданию сайтов, интернет проектов?
> желательно с которыми уже имели дело)
> спасибо


 Рекомендую человека с ником Griale. Сделал мне сайт за один день. Качеством я осталась очень довольна, а цена меня приятно удивила. Если хотите, могу скинуть ссылку на свой сайт. Удачи!

----------


## vadoru

> Причем здесь Joomla и  div и php она и так на этом сделана, а насчет 5 человек в день ты не прав Вернее ты не знаешь не чего и вякаешь здесь..


 Уважаемый, давайте  без оскорблений.
Научитесь читать внимательно посты , а потом будете обсуждать сколько любимая Вами  джумла выдерживает - 5 человек в день или 5 человек одновременно.

----------


## php

> Уважаемый, давайте  без оскорблений.
> Научитесь читать внимательно посты , а потом будете обсуждать сколько любимая Вами  джумла выдерживает - 5 человек в день или 5 человек одновременно.


 Лан 5 так 5 это всеволиш твое мнения

----------


## php

Я на серфинге заказывал посетителей так у меня одновременно было по 15-20 человек и не чего с сайтом не случилось, а вот сайт http://www.netshop24.ru 
на котором как минимум одновременно 10 человек сидит и все норм и таких сайтов тысячи

----------


## Comunity

:smileflag:  Меня всегда умиляли возгласы: Джумла фигня, кривая, нагрузку большую дает

Да, эт не Вордпрес, который поставил и даже толком настраивать не надо. Но ведь факт того, что Вы просто не разобрались с движком не дает Вам права называть его плохим. Я понимаю, Вы бы поработали и с Джумлой, и с ВП, и с Друпалом, и с ДЛЕ и в итоге сравнили их. А так - крики школьников/студентов, которые услышали, что Джумлы кривая от своего одногрупника Васи, который круто строит сайты на ВП.

----------


## vadoru

> Меня всегда умиляли возгласы: Джумла фигня, кривая, нагрузку большую дает
> 
> Да, эт не Вордпрес, который поставил и даже толком настраивать не надо. Но ведь факт того, что Вы просто не разобрались с движком не дает Вам права называть его плохим. Я понимаю, Вы бы поработали и с Джумлой, и с ВП, и с Друпалом, и с ДЛЕ и в итоге сравнили их. А так - крики школьников/студентов, которые услышали, что Джумлы кривая от своего одногрупника Васи, который круто строит сайты на ВП.


 Представьте себе поработали, и с DLE, и с Drupal, и модули для них создавали, и даже с Нюкой успели поработать (слышали про такую ?)
А еще  и свои целевые CMS создавали под заказ. Так что сравнивать есть с чем. 
И сервера тоже администрируем, и разделяем  мнение хостеров (кстати я не первый который это озвучивает даже на этом форуме) - Джумла по нагрузке  - это зло, по структуре и коду - это кому как нравится. 
Впрочем Drupal и WP от нее тоже далеко не ушли, тоже грузят сервер так, что мама не горюй.

----------


## Erzulie

для *ВП* суперкеш есть и другие плагины. Некоторые мои сайты спокойно выдерживают до 10 тысяч юников в день.

----------


## Griale

любая бесплатная цмс это .... плохая вобщем, кто хочет поспорить сначала ссылочку на серьёзную компанию которая использует цмс типа жумла, вордпресс...

----------


## Erzulie

например, вот так  :smileflag:  

http://en.wordpress.com/notable-users/

----------


## Griale

[QUOTE=Erzulie;12725265]например, вот так  :smileflag:  

http://en.wordpress.com/notable-users/[/QUOTE
Они не используют вордпресс... 
Прочтите внимательнее.
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/home/index.html - это по Вашему вордпресс?), или наса злостно затёрло копирайты

----------


## Erzulie

ты смеешься или просто английского не знаешь? 

Там же ясно написано  :smileflag:  

Here’s a small sampler of well known sites that are powered by WordPress

перевести?

----------


## Erzulie

И по поводу НАСА там четко написано: NASA’s Ames Research Center uses WordPress to power their site.

----------


## Griale

спорить не буду, считаете что наса работает на вордпресс - Ваше дело.

----------


## Erzulie

Там черным по белому написано, что вебсайт NASA’s Ames Research Center  использует ВП. Но не написано, что конкретно  вебсайт НАСА использует ВП. Чувствуешь разницу? Ну можно же прочитать, что там написано - это проще, чем строить догадки по картинкам.

Многие крупные компании любят и используют ВП для корпоративных блогов или для более мелких проектов.

----------


## Griale

> Многие крупные компании любят и используют ВП для корпоративных блогов или для более мелких проектов.


 Это уже ближе, но не одна из этих компании не испотльзуют эти цмс как основу своего сайта. Они разрабатывают собственные цмс. Так как когда продукт open source (открытый исходный код),он автоматически переходит в разряд не надёжных. Так, как подобные продукты намного слабее в защите.

----------


## Rap

> Доброго времени суток.
> Увидев данную тему, решил поинтересоваться, или даже спросить совет.
> Кто посоветует хорошие фирмы по созданию сайтов, интернет проектов?
> желательно с которыми уже имели дело)
> спасибо


 Самая классная из всех это www.artlebedev.ru  Делают сайты любой сложности, от портфолио, до профессиональных мего порталов, таких как яндекс ру и прочие.

----------


## Fallout

> Самая классная из всех это www.artlebedev.ru  Делают сайты любой сложности, от портфолио, до профессиональных мего порталов, таких как яндекс ру и прочие.


 цены у них тоже очень приятные? :smileflag: 
и именно сайты для яндекса, полностью, а не только дизайн и верстку?

----------


## Rap

> цены у них тоже очень приятные?
> и именно сайты для яндекса, полностью, а не только дизайн и верстку?


 Они делают сайты любые, для всех случаев жизни, это самая крутая фирма по созданию сайтов. Про цены, зайди к ним и узнай у админов, не мне же надо, моё дело посоветовать.

----------


## Fallout

> Они делают сайты любые, для всех случаев жизни, это самая крутая фирма по созданию сайтов. Про цены, зайди к ним и узнай у админов, не мне же надо, моё дело посоветовать.


 я смотрю ты даже понятия дизайна и сайта не различаешь :smileflag: 
Google советовать надо. С этими тоже думаю можно договорится

----------


## Rap

> я смотрю ты даже понятия дизайна и сайта не различаешь
> Google советовать надо. С этими тоже думаю можно договорится


 Я говорю в 10 раз, они делают АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ, фёрштейн

----------


## Fallout

> Я говорю в 10 раз, они делают АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ, фёрштейн


 да хоть сто раз повтори, правдой это не станет, не вводи в людей в заблуждение.

----------


## Rap

> да хоть сто раз повтори, правдой это не станет, не вводи в людей в заблуждение.


 Какое заблуждение? Я посоветовал самую лучшую компанию по созданию сайтов, так нет же надо попрерикаться со мной.

----------


## Fallout

> Какое заблуждение? Я посоветовал самую лучшую компанию по созданию сайтов, так нет же надо попрерикаться со мной.


 Ты несколько раз повторял что это сама классная и лучшая компания, так потрудись пояснить почему?
Говорил что делают любые сайты - они что действительно делают сайты под сложные проекты?

----------


## Comunity

:smileflag:  Я бы не сказал, что прям САМАЯ лучшая. Если уж не ограничиваться пределами страны, то найдется несколько контор, которые, наверняка, сделают сайт лучше чем они и уж тем более - ДЕШЕВЛЕ :smileflag: 
Заказать сайт у Лебедева - это как купить коллекционный Ягуар, или Ферари. Т.е. практичность может и не самая лучшая. но зато перед коллегами и друзьями можно неплохо похвастаться :smileflag:  По сути. студия Лебедева - пример хорошего пиара.

----------


## Griale

> Я бы не сказал, что прям САМАЯ лучшая. Если уж не ограничиваться пределами страны, то найдется несколько контор, которые, наверняка, сделают сайт лучше чем они и уж тем более - ДЕШЕВЛЕ
> Заказать сайт у Лебедева - это как купить коллекционный Ягуар, или Ферари. Т.е. практичность может и не самая лучшая. но зато перед коллегами и друзьями можно неплохо похвастаться По сути. студия Лебедева - пример хорошего пиара.


 Полностью согласен, + лично моё мнение, возможно раньше они были нормальной компанией,  сейчас их дизайн и разработки просто как они любят писать х...я. Очень не нравится эта студия.

----------


## AxelF

> Самая классная из всех это www.artlebedev.ru  Делают сайты любой сложности, от портфолио, до профессиональных мего порталов, таких как яндекс ру и прочие.


 *желательно с которыми уже имели дело)*

Rap, пукнул в лужу? Ты у них что-то заказывал?

----------


## _Striker_

Самый выгодный способ найти сеошника - найти человека, который работает удалённо.

Из старожилов одессы знаю intop.od.ua Сам с ними работал, да и друг заказывал интернет-магазин - сроки, качество, сами наполнили текстами, всё на высоте. Также при создании сайта сделали поисковую оптимизацию, объяснили много моментов. Доволен как слон, всем советую!

----------


## Repo4ka

Ситуация такая: нужно, чтобы один и тот же сайт был на 2х схожих адресах. Возможно ли такое? Никогда с таким не сталкивалась. Заранее спасибо! ))

----------


## Griale

да, хоть на 1000000.

----------


## AxelF

> Ситуация такая: нужно, чтобы один и тот же сайт был на 2х схожих адресах. Возможно ли такое? Никогда с таким не сталкивалась. Заранее спасибо! ))


 2 домена привязываются к одному и тому же айпишнику и усё, ессно всё делается из панелей управления на хостингах.

----------


## Repo4ka

Спасибо!

----------


## Fallout

> 2 домена привязываются к одному и тому же айпишнику и усё, ессно всё делается из панелей управления на хостингах.


 иногда и не совсем усё, бывает надо еще и виртуальные хосты настроить

----------


## Repo4ka

А как происходит добавление информации? Я добавляю инфо на один сайт и она автоматически появляется на 2м домене?

----------


## Fallout

> А как происходит добавление информации? Я добавляю инфо на один сайт и она автоматически появляется на 2м домене?


 нужно зделать так чтоб два доменных имени указывали на один и тот же ресурс где конкретно находится сайт

таким образом ответ на ваш вопрос - ДА, так как вы обновляете инфо на ресурсе и он один, а доменные имена всего лишь оба на него указывают

----------


## samson25

> иногда и не совсем усё, бывает надо еще и виртуальные хосты настроить


 И при чем здесь виртуальные хосты ?  Что в них настраивать ? 

Все делается в файле описания зоны DNS.

----------


## Fallout

> И при чем здесь виртуальные хосты ?  Что в них настраивать ? 
> 
> Все делается в файле описания зоны DNS.


 Что именно делается в файле описания зоны DNS ?

----------


## vadoru

> И при чем здесь виртуальные хосты ?  Что в них настраивать ? 
> 
> Все делается в файле описания зоны DNS.


 Саша,  DNS  - это само собой, но синонимы для сайта надо прописывать директивой  ServerAlias именно в виртуальных хостах 
Почитай здесь  __http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#serveralias

----------


## samson25

> Что именно делается в файле описания зоны DNS ?


 
Извините, был не прав, вспылил, признаю свою ошибку. :smileflag:

----------


## KAMUSHEK

всем добрый вечер!!!
сразу скажу, что я полный чайник. 
хочу создать интернет витрину (магазин).но мне не нужно что то с наворотами..самый простой вариант своими руками без графики и дизайна. короче стандартный набор для интернет магазина.
прочитала много информации и что то запуталась..((( подскажите, можно ли создать такой магазин на базе платформы, которые предлагают многие ресурсы или нужно будет все таки использовать скрипты, скачивать джумлу и вникать во все рhp. cms и тд. а если так с чего вообще нужно начать?? что скачать что почитать?? если не сложно - проконсультируйте!!!!

----------


## Fallout

KAMUSHEK

закажите его у кого нибудь и не парьтесь

----------


## KAMUSHEK

> KAMUSHEK
> 
> закажите его у кого нибудь и не парьтесь


 
я хочу попарится...может кто то может помочь с этим??

----------


## maxx™

> всем добрый вечер!!!
> сразу скажу, что я полный чайник. 
> хочу создать интернет витрину (магазин).но мне не нужно что то с наворотами..самый простой вариант своими руками без графики и дизайна. короче стандартный набор для интернет магазина.
> прочитала много информации и что то запуталась..((( подскажите, можно ли создать такой магазин на базе платформы, которые предлагают многие ресурсы или нужно будет все таки использовать скрипты, скачивать джумлу и вникать во все рhp. cms и тд. а если так с чего вообще нужно начать?? что скачать что почитать?? если не сложно - проконсультируйте!!!!


 Ну вот например первое что нашел - http://demo.nopcommerce.com/default.aspx халявный магазин.
Если хотите поставить, самый простой способ - скачать http://www.microsoft.com/web/downloads/platform.aspx, затем запустить, выбрать что хотите nopCommerce, все остальное будет сделано автоматически. И будет у вас на вашем компьютере интернет-магазин.

----------


## miosaki

Народ сколько будет стоять денег сайт на подобии вот такого doberman..info

----------


## NAVIK74

Как вы считаете по такой теме на сколько сайт будет актуальным?
_Пункционная оперативная хирургия
Настоящая сайт содержит научные и практические сведения об основных видах пункций, хирургической технике этих сложных диагностических и лечебных манипуляций. Автором впервые приведен обобщенный аналитический материал по пункционной оперативной хирургии с описанием рациональной и анатомически обусловленной тактики, столь необходимой для каждого врача._
http   :   //  med   -  hirurg.ru/

----------


## iyrrik

> Как вы считаете по такой теме на сколько сайт будет актуальным?
> _Пункционная оперативная хирургия
> Настоящая сайт содержит научные и практические сведения об основных видах пункций, хирургической технике этих сложных диагностических и лечебных манипуляций. Автором впервые приведен обобщенный аналитический материал по пункционной оперативной хирургии с описанием рациональной и анатомически обусловленной тактики, столь необходимой для каждого врача._
> http   :   //  med   -  hirurg.ru/


 Задумка хорошая и для студентов, аспирантов и спецов сайт безусловно будет актуальным.

----------


## miosaki

народ вообще сколько сейчас стоит денег чтобы сайт сделать?

----------


## Аратор

> народ вообще сколько сейчас стоит денег чтобы сайт сделать?


 от бесплатно и выше....

----------


## _Striker_

> народ вообще сколько сейчас стоит денег чтобы сайт сделать?


 Сайт, который ты хочешь - простой и стоит дёшево. Его делают примерно за 2-3 недели. Но я бы посоветовал тебе другой шаблон сайта.

Заказать ты можешь как у сеошников так и в студии интернет-маркетинга. Как вариант могу посоветовать студию seo-dom.od.ua. Мой друг заказывал там сайт, а сейчас и раскручивает его у них. Говорит очень доволен.

----------


## miosaki

окей спасибо гляну!

----------


## miosaki

Ну до 1500 уе ӕто очень дорого! А вот чтото такое не дорогое и качественное можно создать?

----------


## Secilius

да, 350 грн.  написаный мной на php cms.

----------


## _Striker_

> Ну до 1500 уе ӕто очень дорого! А вот чтото такое не дорогое и качественное можно создать?


 До 1500у.е - где ты такие цены нашёл?

Средняя цена 300-350. Они намного лучше уровня сайт сделали за 250!

----------


## miosaki

250 уе ? или гривен?

----------


## _Striker_

у.е. конечно. За гривны тебе может сделать какой-то студент, только ставший на путь создания! У тебя потом проблем с ним будет больше, чем ты себе представляешь!
Скупой платит дважды.

А так поищи в интернете - посравнивай цены. Мы лучше не нашли.

----------


## Comunity

Знаете, даже за эти 350 могут сделать хуже чем студенты. Цена в данном случае не всегда играет решающую роль в качестве...

----------


## _Striker_

Согласен, поэтому надо искать профессионалов.

А таких сейчас не много. Горький опыт есть...)

----------


## BlackinWhite

Помню, когда я начинал 3 года назад, мне казалось, что кроме меня этим интересуется мизерная часть людей. Зато теперь, кажется, что абсолютно каждый что то предпринимает. Либо делает сайт, либо занимается рекламой в интернете.... Что не удивительно. Все больше и больше людей зарабатывают через интернет.

----------


## _Striker_

Сейчас если не каждый первый, то каждый второй пару часов в день проводит в интернете.
А новое поколение там сутками. 
Вот и вывод.

----------


## Comunity

> Помню, когда я начинал 3 года назад, мне казалось, что кроме меня этим интересуется мизерная часть людей. Зато теперь, кажется, что абсолютно каждый что то предпринимает. Либо делает сайт, либо занимается рекламой в интернете.... Что не удивительно. Все больше и больше людей зарабатывают через интернет.


 Но мало кто из низ подозревает, сколько на самом деле еще много технологий :smileflag:  Собственно, если раньше хватало "уметь", то сейчас надо еще и "знать".

----------


## Drunya

> а почему сравниваются фреймворк и язык?


 ггг))) Мне то же интересно)))))

----------


## maxx™

А может кто-то из знатоков вордпресса подскажет - загружаю файл test.ps1 в библиотеку, пытаюсь скачать его по ссылке http://site/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/test.ps1 - Ошибка 404. Переименовываю в txt  - http://site/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/test.txt скачивается. Где собака зарыта, что нельзя файл с таким разрешением скачать?

----------


## Griale

посмотрите  в .htacces.

----------


## maxx™

> посмотрите  в .htacces.


 Оно стоит на IIS. Ни rewrite-rules ни каких-либо настроек с запретом нет. Но вот только что меня осенило - прописывание MIME Type .ps1 as text/plain решило проблему.

----------


## Makmakkerti

"А ларчик просто открывался" )))

----------


## Мама-с-автоматом

Я только начинаю знакомиться с программированием.Создала на укозе сайт,там тренируюсь в написании кодов,практикую html и css языки.Хочу в ближайшем будущем попробовать себя на платном хостинге.Подскажите,какой хостинг подойдёт для новичка?

----------


## maxx™

> Я только начинаю знакомиться с программированием.Создала на укозе сайт,там тренируюсь в написании кодов,практикую html и css языки.Хочу в ближайшем будущем попробовать себя на платном хостинге.Подскажите,какой хостинг подойдёт для новичка?


 А зачем вам хостинг чтоб тренироваться? Поднимите сайт на своем компьютере и тренируйтесь. А когда захочете сайт куда-то выложить, посмотрите перечень исползуемых вами технологий и будете либо искать хостинг со всеми этими технологиями, либо переписывать сайт.

----------


## vadoru

> Я только начинаю знакомиться с программированием.Создала на укозе сайт,там тренируюсь в написании кодов,практикую html и css языки.Хочу в ближайшем будущем попробовать себя на платном хостинге.Подскажите,какой хостинг подойдёт для новичка?


 А как на UCOZ можно программировать ? 
*maxx* прав - Вам надо локальный сервер поставить или  виртуальную машину с Linux системой.

Вот видеоурок установки сервера на windows машину
http://compiks.com.ua/videoeducation/wampsetup/

----------


## Comunity

> А как на UCOZ можно программировать ? 
> *maxx* прав - Вам надо локальный сервер поставить или  виртуальную машину с Linux системой.
> 
> Вот видеоурок установки сервера на windows машину


 Есть набор намного удобнее и для новичка самое оно:
__http://www.denwer.ru

----------


## Мама-с-автоматом

> А как на UCOZ можно программировать ? 
> *maxx* прав - Вам надо локальный сервер поставить или виртуальную машину с Linux системой.
> 
> Вот видеоурок установки сервера на windows машину
> http://compiks.com.ua/videoeducation/wampsetup/


 Спасибо большое,то что надо

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Спасибо большое,то что надо


 Я бы порекомендовал перед этим начать с банального Apache Apache22

Скорее всего Вы будете играться именно с ним

----------


## Карина_Карина

А продвижением сайтов кто-нибудь занимается?

----------


## wwwweb

> Конечно, я тоже иногда беру какой-то шаблон и слегка модифицирую, когда заказчику не нужен дизайн, просто нормально в css оформленная структура. Но когда человек великий дизайнер, а потом еще чудо девелопер - смешно. Каждый должен делать свое и это 100% верно )


 Согласен.

----------


## _Striker_

> А продвижением сайтов кто-нибудь занимается?


 Да много кто занимается. Предложений куча и на любой вкус. Вбей в поисковике и несколько страниц компаний.

Как вариант - мой сайт продвигает студия seo-dom.od.ua. Дёшево и эффективно. Вывели на нужные мне позиции и остаюсь у них на поддержку.

----------


## Карина_Карина

Как вариант - мой сайт продвигает студия seo-dom.od.ua. Дёшево и эффективно. 
Я просто думала, что у конкретного  специалиста заказать продвижение дешевле чем у фирмы на которую он работает)))
Впрочем уже на вопрос откликнулись, главное что бы после оплаты не потерялись!

----------


## _Striker_

Тоже стоял перед этим вопросом. 
С одной стороны это будет дешевле, хотя не на много. С другой стороны качество - человек, который занимается по парочке заказов в месяц не может себе приобрести тех программ, которые нужны для хорошей раскрутки сайтов, да и инновации вполне возможно пройдут возле него. 

В своём время нашёл сеошника и его предложение было на 30у.е. дешевле предложения студии. Я решил скупой платит дважды т.к. одно дело фирма, которая просто так не потеряется, а другое дело просто человек, которому потом ничего не предъявишь и искать его потом никто не будет!

----------


## Карина_Карина

Типа если ты работаешь на фирме с кучей софта и остальных программ интересных ты себе программы не скачаешь?!))
Думаю все будет Нормально)) Потом, через месяц где то, отпишусь и расскажу о результатах))

----------


## Griale

*to* _Striker_
Советую Вам почитать более подробно о  том, что такое сео оптимизация, о методах, и о последствиях использования программ, и остальных средств дающих быстрый результат.
Вкратце использование "чёрной оптимизации" даст Вам быстрый эффект от недели до месяца, НО через месяц-два не удивляйтесь что Ваш сайт больше не видит гугл и остальные поисковики..., второго шанса не дадут  :smileflag: 
В основном так называемые "сео фирмы" и "сео оптимизаторы" в бывшем постсоветском пространстве пользуются именно этим методом.
Раскрутка сайта, это очень-очень долгий процес, который тянется не год и не 2, возьмите к примеру этот форум, до 2009 года, он был достаточно серой мышкой, но к осени 2009, если, я не ошибаюсь он начал стремительно набирать обороты.
Вот хороший пример раскрутки.

----------


## x-time

> Как вариант - мой сайт продвигает студия seo-dom.od.ua. Дёшево и эффективно. 
> Я просто думала, что у конкретного  специалиста заказать продвижение дешевле чем у фирмы на которую он работает)))
> Впрочем уже на вопрос откликнулись, главное что бы после оплаты не потерялись!


 О, думаю у вас с нами одна проблема. Если потеряются будем их вместе бомбть. А предпосылки есть. 
Если не потеряютя то сделаем им хорошую рекламу.
Сначала я обратился в intop.od.ua а от туда кидок. А в конце ещё прикалываются, мол вот вам не повезло что наш менеджер (бывший вас кинул). Думаю чести одним и другим это не делает. Ведь сумма денег не маленькая. 
Я уже присмотрел места в нете, в случае нехорошего исхода, палить данных персон...

----------


## Griale

скиньте пожалуйста сумму в личку, интересно.

----------


## _Striker_

Griale в своё время наступал на грабли и потом прочёл про раскрутку сайтов. И узнал что узнавать у потенциальных фирм.

Уже крутился пару месяцев у сое-дома и сейчас перейду на поддержку. А чёрные методы или белые, но то что у меня сделали полную оптимизацию и нарастили ссылочную массу(ещё и с каталогов и досок объявлений) мне полностью подходит и я на тех позициях которые хотел.

----------


## Yashka-yashka

> А чёрные методы или белые, но то что у меня сделали полную оптимизацию и нарастили ссылочную массу(ещё и с каталогов и досок объявлений) мне полностью подходит и я на тех позициях которые хотел.


 Проблема только в том, что за черные методы Вас рано или поздно забанят поисковики, и тогда уже Вам придется только менять домен, ибо больше Вас ничто не спасет.

----------


## Карина_Карина

> Проблема только в том, что за черные методы Вас рано или поздно забанят поисковики, и тогда уже Вам придется только менять домен, ибо больше Вас ничто не спасет.


 прямо божья кара!!!

Все все, я удаляюсь с этой темы, ибо молчать не могу а по теме говорю мало!

----------


## SEOstudio

Чёрные методы используют только для продвижения очень крупных и трудоёмких проектов. На обыкновенных сайтах это применять смысла нету.

Они продвигаются при грамотной оптимизации, перелинковки и наращиванию ссылочной массы.

----------


## Griale

"чёрные методы" вообще не используют крупные сайты, так как в них вложенна приличная сумма денег и делали их не студенты как понимаете, и люди заказавшие подобный сайт 100% получили консультацию по дальнейшему продвижению сайта, и это не как не выше обозначеный метод.
Там идёт дорогостоящая раскрутка сайта ежедневно примерно в течении месяца(а дальше зависит от обстоятельств).

----------


## Comunity

> *to* _Striker_
> Раскрутка сайта, это очень-очень долгий процес, который тянется не год и не 2, возьмите к примеру этот форум, до 2009 года, он был достаточно серой мышкой, но к осени 2009, если, я не ошибаюсь он начал стремительно набирать обороты.
> Вот хороший пример раскрутки.


 Простите...2 года? Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что к примеру, у меня большой сайт, да фиг с ним с размером. Тематика у меня пусть будет самая популярная - интернет-магазин, бытовая техника. Мне надо два года, чтобы раскрутиться? Или быть может 5? Или 1? Откуда цифра два?

----------


## Griale

можно и меньше, но тогда придется вкладывать деньги в рекламу(пиар), и тут тоже надо подходить с умом, можно выкинуть 1 000 000 у.е. на рекламу а эффекта почти не получить, а  можно 1000 у.е. и получить очень не плохой результат, к примеру через 6 месяцев.
п.с. цифра зависит от тематики сайта.

----------


## maxx™

Пиар, реклама... Я хоть и не занимаюсь продвижением сайтов, могу сказать одну штуку - самое главное, это содержание сайта. Будет хороший сайт, будут и посещения и результат.

----------


## Griale

абсолютно согласен.

----------


## mikom

Вот что нужно для продвижения ваших сайтов...ссылочная масса, желательно тематическая

----------


## miosaki

> Пиар, реклама... Я хоть и не занимаюсь продвижением сайтов, могу сказать одну штуку - самое главное, это содержание сайта. Будет хороший сайт, будут и посещения и результат.


 согласен на 100%!!!!

----------


## Андрэ

Подскажите пожалуйста , есть ли в Одессе студии которые могут создать грамотный веб проэкт ? Проект для взаимодействия клиентов и нескольких работников . Закупка и отпарвка товаров.

----------


## Susanych

> Тот кто сам дизайнит, верстает и програмит - либо делает очень простенькие продукты, либо дилетант )


 Бред сивой кобылы! Если руки ростут из нужного места и у человека есть потенциал к развитию - то, будет и дизайн со стилями, и жаба-скрипт и программная часть! А, кто пишет подобные заявления - тот скорее занимается Джумлой и нехитрой установкой модулей!

----------


## miosaki

> Подскажите пожалуйста , есть ли в Одессе студии которые могут создать грамотный веб проэкт ? Проект для взаимодействия клиентов и нескольких работников . Закупка и отпарвка товаров.


 тоже хотелось бы узнать!

----------


## Gogs

Вот написал скрипт для сайта точнее форму по книге-в браузерах он открывает вот-так как написано
<html>

Меню

концерты







<title>”Название сайта”</title>







Оформление

<body text=”blue”

Bgcolor=”green”

Link=”brown”

Alink=”blue”

Vlink=”yellow”>

</body>

















Краткое описание сайта

<H1>

ыфвфывфы…….

</H1>

sdfsafsdf

<H2>

фывфы…….

</H2>



</html>


,может кто-то сказать чего?(конечно наверно глупый вопрос)еще норм проги по легкому созданию сайтов не больших

----------


## Fallout

> ,может кто-то сказать чего?


 А че сказать то ? Там все плохо.

----------


## Аратор

попробуйте в гугле забить заброс "нормальные проги по легкому созданию сайтов"
там много интересного найдете....
я думаю вам еще книгу бы до конца прочесть))))

----------


## sanofsun

Сколько будет стоить примерно такой сайт?

----------


## vadoru

> Сколько будет стоить примерно такой сайт?


 Считайте, скрипт магазина стоит 12900 poссийских рублей
        __http://www.bornet.ru/

плюс работа

----------


## SEOstudio

Можно подобрать похожий шаблон как на этом сайте. При это сайт под ключ будет стоить 250у.е.

При уникальном дизайне дороже, но смысла особого для Вас не вижу.

----------


## Gogs

> А че сказать то ? Там все плохо.


 Чего плохо-шаблон плохой?Спасибо что ответили.А книгу да надо дочитать но там дальше уже про добавление ссылок в основном.

----------


## Susanych

*Gogs*, не бывает легких путей!
Берите ставьте программу Dreamweaver и учитесь в ней делать верстку, ну это для начала, а дальше вы уже сами начнете понимать и без редактора - дело времени.





> Вот написал скрипт для сайта точнее форму по книге-в браузерах он открывает вот-так как написано


 Это не скрипт, а HTML(HyperText Markup Language) - "язык" гипертекстовой разметки.
Файл в .html переименовали?

----------


## Susanych

> Можно подобрать похожий шаблон как на этом сайте. При это сайт под ключ будет стоить 250у.е.
> 
> При уникальном дизайне дороже, но смысла особого для Вас не вижу.


 если я не ошибаюсь, то это "WebAsyst Shop"
И если заказчик захочет поменять малейшую мелочь - то это такой гемор, если это касается SMARTY с которым этот скрипт работает.

250$ за чистую установку - это хорошо, а вот править - это минимум штука.

----------


## vadoru

> если я не ошибаюсь, то это "WebAsyst Shop"


 Ошибаетесь. Это BORNET. Только очень древний. 
Там внизу ссылка на производителя.

Но сверстан он паршиво, посмотрите в Опере (даже в 10.62) - все изобоажения плывут.

----------


## vadoru

> Чего плохо-шаблон плохой?Спасибо что ответили.


 Как Вы вопрос задали,  так Вам и ответили. Вы привели нерабочий кусок html кода в котором все плохо.
А про шаблон Вы не спрашивали, да и где там шаблон ?   

Насчет проги по легкому созданию сайтов не больших - их много, cfsq ходовой Dreamweaver

----------


## Аратор

> Ошибаетесь. Это BORNET. Только очень древний. 
> Там внизу ссылка на производителя.
> 
> Но сверстан он паршиво, посмотрите в Опере (даже в 10.62) - все изобоажения плывут.


 100%,верстальщик накосячил))) 

когда уже люди поймут что все хорошее в этом мире стоит не дешево?

Хотите подешевле тогда идите на бесплатные домены типа юкоса и т.д.
там все бесплатно.

----------


## Icarstudio

Да, верстка мне тоже не понравилась... Особенно бесят ссылки увеличивающиеся при наведении, да и много еще другого...

Там вначале темы был вопрос, кто чем, так вот я программер, постоянно развиваю свою ЦМСку (MVC, полностью ООП с использованием многих "фишек", вроде статичных методов, регистри, 100% phpDoc и т.д.), также неплохо, но медленно верстаю, на верстку одного средней сложности сайта уходит 3-5 дней... У меня знакомая верстальщица такое бы за 1-2 дня сделала бы. Дизайном вообще не занимаюсь, ибо не умею (нет у меня дизайнерских навыков, еще в школе отвратительно рисовал...)

----------


## KAMUSHEK

Добрый день!! пишу может не по теме, но все-таки может кто то знает...
создаю сайт сама. сайт на джумле из переделанного стандарного шаблона джумлы. и вот такой вопрос возник: я взяла и поменяла логотип. создала свой и вставила. на моем компьютере все нормально, но когда открываю сайт на другом компе. то мой логотип вылезает за границу сайта. тоесть сама шапка остаеться одного размера, а логотип большего. из за чего это?? и как можно исправить??? 
и еще...у меня сайт не на весь экран, а поценру полоской. вот и есть задний фон. так снова же на моем компьютере задний фон большой. а на другом когда открываю, то сайт сам растягиваеться почти на всю ширину экрана, и от задниего фона остаються пару милиметров. ??? заранее спасибо)))

----------


## InteL

> Добрый день!! пишу может не по теме, но все-таки может кто то знает...
> создаю сайт сама. сайт на джумле из переделанного стандарного шаблона джумлы. и вот такой вопрос возник: я взяла и поменяла логотип. создала свой и вставила. на моем компьютере все нормально, но когда открываю сайт на другом компе. то мой логотип вылезает за границу сайта. тоесть сама шапка остаеться одного размера, а логотип большего. из за чего это?? и как можно исправить??? 
> и еще...у меня сайт не на весь экран, а поценру полоской. вот и есть задний фон. так снова же на моем компьютере задний фон большой. а на другом когда открываю, то сайт сам растягиваеться почти на всю ширину экрана, и от задниего фона остаються пару милиметров. ??? заранее спасибо)))


 Файл template.css открываете и смотрите logo, подбираете размер. Если не сможете найти в файле, то через браузер смотрите код элемента (логотипа). В этом же файле можно играться со всеми размерами, меняя там как надо. Советую скачать Adobe Dreamweaver - там удобнее редактировать HTML код

----------


## samson25

> медленно верстаю, на верстку одного средней сложности сайта уходит 3-5 дней... У меня знакомая верстальщица такое бы за 1-2 дня сделала бы. Дизайном вообще не занимаюсь, ибо не умею (нет у меня дизайнерских навыков, еще в школе отвратительно рисовал...)


 3 дня разве это  медленно? 
 тем более если верстаете сначала просто html  шаблон, а потом начинаете его натягивать на систему(вот тут то все интересное начинается)

----------


## Icarstudio

> 3 дня разве это  медленно? 
>  тем более если верстаете сначала просто html  шаблон, а потом начинаете его натягивать на систему(вот тут то все интересное начинается)


 3-5 дней это как раз в ХТМЛ и то под 6-й Осел надоело подстраиваться и уже делаю минимум под 7-ой (в 6-м даже нет тайпов вроде input[type="password"]!).

А на "систему" там уже все постепенно, параллельно с кодингом идет...

----------


## Susanych

> Кто на глаз может сказать, во сколько обойдётся создать такой вот сайт?- www.101.ru


 Это скорее портал чем просто сайт.
В Одессе - этого некто не сделает - 99% (1% на то что на Землю упадёт метеорит и все научаться создавать сайты)

Откуда можно взять цену, если у нас всё клепают на Joomla и WordPress, и даже не могут разобраться в самом коде???

----------


## Comunity

Да...ребята. Терь понятно, кто делает сайты за 200 долларов...

Я знаю как минимум две студии, которые сделают такой проект за месяц. Я знаю как минимум 5 Одесситов, которые сделают такой проект сами. 
Я знаю какие проекты делают наши студии и группы программистов для зарубежа. Проекты 101.ru и рядом не стоят.

А по сути 101.ua - очень похоже, что там была взята за основу система типа LiveStreet и дописано пару расширений для радио.

Если Вы не знаете таких людей, это еще не значит, что их нет. Просто их возраст, возможно, намного больше Вашего и по причине уровня знаний Вы просто не встречались.

----------


## Susanych

> Да...ребята. Терь понятно, кто делает сайты за 200 долларов...
> 
> Я знаю... Я знаю... Я знаю... бла-бла-бла...


 Прошу предоставить портал для ознакомления (ясли имеется таковой), созданный именно в Одессе какой-то компанией, или частным лицом!

200$ - за сайт, это хорошо, только не по адресу, если это относилось ко мне )))

----------


## Comunity

Как примеры:
_http://www.alcoholkiller.com/
_http://thefantasyconsultant.com/

Это так - ссылки которые. На остальные проекты - под рукой ссылок нет.
Но могу в двух словах рассказать:
- Интернет-видео вещание, оплата посредством рекламы с возможностью самому выбирать какая именно
- Портал по типу Flickr
- Peopletools, проект для управления проектами
- Система управления сетью рекламных экранов по миру, с возможностью удаленно задавать контент

И так далее. Вы просто видимо не сталкивались с такими фирмами и людьми. В Одессе огромное количество разработчиков, которые работаю на аутсорс.

----------


## Simachka

есть хороший мастер,недорого

----------


## Susanych

*Comunity*
первый сайт на flash, в Одессе много кого есть кто увлекается этим и есть довольно неплохие сайты и одесского масштаба, но я это не беру в пример, так как тут анимация и назвать создание сайта на flash - программированием - у меня язык не повернется.
Кстати он у меня не догружается в Хроме ((((

второй сайт - недоделанный, что там особенного я так и не понял...

А, вот сайты русскоязычные есть? Или как найти такие конторы которые могут сделать что-то приличное???

----------


## miosaki

> *Comunity*
> 
> А, вот сайты русскоязычные есть? Или как найти такие конторы которые могут сделать что-то приличное???


 Хороший вопрос - кто может сделать что то приличное?

----------


## Аратор

а я вовсе не верстальщик и вовсе не осваиваю пхп))) 
и не пишите мне никто))) 

"Каждая жаба свое болото хвалит" (с)

Бывает что начинающий вебразработчик может сделать сайт лучше чем какая-либо другая команда.Просто у начинающих стимула больше работать)

----------


## Zelion_D

Стимул есть у всех, если есть денежный рост. У начинающих денежный рост идёт вверх, а потом стопорится (если продолжать работать на "дядю") и пропадает стимул.

----------


## Одесский Бомж

Все по немногу... как по мне, лучше знать людей, которые могут сделать это профессионально. Если сам не управляешься, можно и к ним обратиться... а так, можно сделать все самому, только во времени загвоздка иногда...

----------


## Одесский Бомж

> Как примеры:
> _http://www.alcoholkiller.com/


 Флеш это отлично, дизайн неплохой, но... есть, думаю, много лишних вещей!

----------


## quick lawyer

прошу прощения если залез не в ту тему. но не могу решить вопрос связанный с созданием сайта. итак:
1. Есть готовый сайт на движке ВордПрес
2. Сверху сайта есть Логотип.(рисунок) который не понимаю как поменять и куда захадить в админ панели.
3. Пересмотрел все в разделе внешний вид и видимо чегото не понимаю.
4. сам не программист но пытаюсь по вроде как таким мелочам не привлекать профи.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Rap

> Да...ребята. Терь понятно, кто делает сайты за 200 долларов...
> 
> Я знаю как минимум две студии, которые сделают такой проект за месяц. Я знаю как минимум 5 Одесситов, которые сделают такой проект сами. 
> Я знаю какие проекты делают наши студии и группы программистов для зарубежа. Проекты 101.ru и рядом не стоят.
> 
> А по сути 101.ua - очень похоже, что там была взята за основу система типа LiveStreet и дописано пару расширений для радио.
> 
> Если Вы не знаете таких людей, это еще не значит, что их нет. Просто их возраст, возможно, намного больше Вашего и по причине уровня знаний Вы просто не встречались.


 Ну да, конечно, сделают. Дорогой товарищ, у них не хватит на это ума и денег. Окстись. 5 одесситов создадут огромный портал с более чем 100 радиостанциями. Не смеши меня.

----------


## Rap

101.ру-это огромный медиа портал, поддерживаемый огромными деньгами и кучей программистов, а вы говорите, в Одессе сделают. Это всё выдумки.

----------


## Rap

> Как примеры:
> _http://www.alcoholkiller.com/
> _http://thefantasyconsultant.com/
> 
> Это так - ссылки которые. На остальные проекты - под рукой ссылок нет.
> Но могу в двух словах рассказать:
> - Интернет-видео вещание, оплата посредством рекламы с возможностью самому выбирать какая именно
> - Портал по типу Flickr
> - Peopletools, проект для управления проектами
> ...


 Как можно сравнивать вообще какие-то детские флешевые сайты, с серьёзными проэктами радио вещания.

----------


## Rap

> Флеш это отлично, дизайн неплохой, но... есть, думаю, много лишних вещей!


 Самое главное в этих сайтах, их невостребованность. Мне лично не хочется находиться на этих сайтецах более минуты, просто не интересно и скучно.

----------


## ЕАР

Подскажите, как создать приметивный сайт для магазина, без интерне услуг? 
Такой чтобы человек мог зайти, посмотреть наличие товара, стоимость и тп.

----------


## Rap

> Подскажите, как создать приметивный сайт для магазина, без интерне услуг? 
> Такой чтобы человек мог зайти, посмотреть наличие товара, стоимость и тп.


 На системе Юкоз.

----------


## ЕАР

Я имел в виду возможность создать этот сайт за какую-то сумму. Слышал, что тут есть люди, этим промышляющие и, вроде как, вполне разумные цены. Если есть информация, плиз, сообщите.

----------


## x-time

Хочу рассказать о не порядочной фирме(так называемой) *seo-dom.od.ua*
Не порядочные люди. Взяли 1000 уе, ничего не сделали. На своём сайте в потфолио вставили наш сайт и чужие заслуги приписывают себе. На мои прозьбы убрать сайт из портфолио не реагируют.
Ребята там работающие, приятные, улыбчивые кидалы. *seo dom* кидалово.

----------


## Rap

> Хочу рассказать о не порядочной фирме(так называемой) *seo-dom.od.ua*
> Не порядочные люди. Взяли 1000 уе, ничего не сделали. На своём сайте в потфолио вставили наш сайт и чужие заслуги приписывают себе. На мои прозьбы убрать сайт из портфолио не реагируют.
> Ребята там работающие, приятные, улыбчивые кидалы. *seo dom* кидалово.


 В Одесских конторах я бы вообще не советовал бы делать ничего. Если хотите реально получить хороший и раскрученный сайт, обращайтесь в студию Артемия Лебедева, не прогадаете. За 1000$ там сделают шикарнейший сайт и без кидалова.

----------


## x-time

> В Одесских конторах я бы вообще не советовал бы делать ничего. Если хотите реально получить хороший и раскрученный сайт, обращайтесь в студию Артемия Лебедева, не прогадаете. За 1000$ там сделают шикарнейший сайт и без кидалова.


 Вы знаете, деньги мы платили не за создание сайта, он у нас уже работает около 5 лет. Деньги платились за продвижение. тут уже отписали тоже. 
Да к стати, нашлись ещё люди с той же проблемой .....
К стати, лебедев за 1000уе не сделает ничего. У них шаблончик от 25т, евро. Звонил не давно в киевский офис, интересовался.

----------


## Rap

> Вы знаете, деньги мы платили не за создание сайта, он у нас уже работает около 5 лет. Деньги платились за продвижение. тут уже отписали тоже. 
> Да к стати, нашлись ещё люди с той же проблемой .....
> К стати, лебедев за 1000уе не сделает ничего. У них шаблончик от 25т, евро. Звонил не давно в киевский офис, интересовался.


 Эта студия не Киевская, а Российская вообще-то.

----------


## x-time

в Киеве есть официальное представительство.

----------


## Rap

> в Киеве есть официальное представительство.


 В Киеве торбохваты сидят, вот и цены такие. Лучше обращаться в московский главный офис.

----------


## Прим Палвер

> А вот интересно. Есть ведь наверняка здесь люди, которые занимаются созданием сайтов.
> Кто из вас работаем в одиночку: и дизайн, и верстка, и создание ЦМС делает сам. А кто работает в команде. А кто только рисует сайты, а кто только верстает. А кто пишет срипты? А кто запускает сайты на opensource движках?


 всю тему не читал, так что извините.

делаю сайты. всё кроме дизайна.
на своих заготовках.
ЧПУ, поисковая оптимизация.

----------


## Одесский Бомж

> прошу прощения если залез не в ту тему. но не могу решить вопрос связанный с созданием сайта. итак:
> 1. Есть готовый сайт на движке ВордПрес
> 2. Сверху сайта есть Логотип.(рисунок) который не понимаю как поменять и куда захадить в админ панели.
> 3. Пересмотрел все в разделе внешний вид и видимо чегото не понимаю.
> 4. сам не программист но пытаюсь по вроде как таким мелочам не привлекать профи.
> Заранее спасибо.


 Можно изменить шаблон и его составные несколькими путями.
Первый - это через фтп, залив другой шаблон в папку wp-content/templates/ваша тема/
второй - это проделать действия, залив файлы через админ панель...
в админку заходим - ваш_сайт/wp-admin, там вводите логин и пароль, входите в админку и выбираете ссылку "Дизайн". Перед Вами будет список тем, которые будут при клики активированы и смогут непосредственно редактироваться!

----------


## Страна Сказок

Есть сайт, тематика детские праздники, нужна оптимизация. Что бы при запросе "детские праздники" выбивался мой сайт! С нормальными методами продвижения... Сколько это займет по времени и по деньгам?

----------


## Svinoed

Есть готовый сайт, в него нужно внедрить простейшую админку - загрузка картинок, создание превьюшек (фотогалерея). Кто может помочь с этим вопросом? Пишите в личку пожалуйста ваши тарифы.

----------


## Brioni

> Есть сайт, тематика детские праздники, нужна оптимизация. Что бы при запросе "детские праздники" выбивался мой сайт! С нормальными методами продвижения... Сколько это займет по времени и по деньгам?


 Я занимаюсь раскруткой(продвижением) сайтов, в основном работаю с заграницей. Если нужно мог бы рассмотреть ваш заказ.
Но как я понимаю, детские праздники вы устраиваете не по всей Украине, а скорее всего по Одессе.
А значит и запрос должен быть "детские праздники Одесса" "детские праздники в Одессе" и так далее.
А если все таки по всей Украине или даже миру, то обращайтесь, обязательно покажите пациента(сайт), определитесь таки с запросами и поисковыми системами(гугл, яндекс и т.п.) ну и желаемые результаты(топ10, топ-5 и т.п.).
Вот это минимум информации с помощью которой вам дадут сроки и бюджет раскрутки, и обязательно сайт. 
От возраста, состояния, домена сайта(и еще миллиард факторов) зависит тот же бюджет и сроки. 
Обращайтесь!

----------


## Brioni

> Хочу рассказать о не порядочной фирме(так называемой) *seo-dom.od.ua*
> Не порядочные люди. Взяли 1000 уе, ничего не сделали. На своём сайте в потфолио вставили наш сайт и чужие заслуги приписывают себе. На мои прозьбы убрать сайт из портфолио не реагируют.
> Ребята там работающие, приятные, улыбчивые кидалы. *seo dom* кидалово.


 Интересная информация, не думал, что у нас в Одессе еще и на продвижении кидают.
1000 у.е., кхм, если не секрет скажите какие запросы и где.

----------


## Brioni

> Подскажите, как создать приметивный сайт для магазина, без интерне услуг? 
> Такой чтобы человек мог зайти, посмотреть наличие товара, стоимость и тп.


 Есть и очень много, у меня у самого.
Это больше подходит под каталог, ибо корзина и интернет продажи в Одессе не особо нужны(если работать только на регион).
Лично у меня обычный каталог товаров, категории, превью, фотки, название товара, айди, цены, кол-во штук и все что хотите. 
В основном такие заказы идут от людей торгующие вещами, особенно с 7 км, да и от всех, кто продукцию таскает с заграницы.
Если интересно пишите в ЛС, кину пару примеров, договоримся о нормальной цене.

----------


## Brioni

> *to* _Striker_
> Советую Вам почитать более подробно о  том, что такое сео оптимизация, о методах, и о последствиях использования программ, и остальных средств дающих быстрый результат.
> Вкратце использование "чёрной оптимизации" даст Вам быстрый эффект от недели до месяца, НО через месяц-два не удивляйтесь что Ваш сайт больше не видит гугл и остальные поисковики..., второго шанса не дадут 
> В основном так называемые "сео фирмы" и "сео оптимизаторы" в бывшем постсоветском пространстве пользуются именно этим методом.
> Раскрутка сайта, это очень-очень долгий процес, который тянется не год и не 2, возьмите к примеру этот форум, до 2009 года, он был достаточно серой мышкой, но к осени 2009, если, я не ошибаюсь он начал стремительно набирать обороты.
> Вот хороший пример раскрутки.


 Нуу... не знаю откуда вы это все обсуждаете. Ни одна нормальная СЕО студия не будет заниматься черными методами раскрутки по ряду причин. Парочку из них:
1) составляется договор на результат
2) как вы сами сказали, использование черных методов приведет к гибели
3) договор нарушен, заказчику назад бабло
Да и что за мифы, типо вывести сайт при помощи черных методов в топ за неделю или две = бред.
Так же бред, что ПС прямо палят и убивают сайт навсегда. Нету такого понятия.
Если грамотно использовать черные методы(клоакинг, дорвеии, скрытый текст и т.д.), то ПС будет очень тяжело это обнаружить и наложить санкции.
Теперь про то, что сайт умрет навсегда, быть такого не может. Вы попадаете под фильтры, санкции поисковых систем, что приводит к удалению вашего сайта из индекса. Санкции на то и санкции, что если вы все исправите и сделаете человеческий сайт, со временем ПС вас переиндексирует и вернет назад в основной индекс.
У меня лично на одном из сайтов, скрытый текст уже более полугода + там же кучу текста, которые не видно человеческим глазом. Стоит нажать ctrl+a и вуаля, сотни слов. И что? черные методы и никаких фильтров и санкций, еще и в поиске нормально висит, что у яши, что у гоши. Зачастую вы уйдете в бан только если кто-то на вас стукнет(если конечно вы все качественно скрыли от ПС). Прошу вас не использовать черные методы, в моем случае это просто различные эксперименты на сайтах для экспериментов, да простите за тавтологию.
А про то, что раскрутка длится не год и не два, про это я вообще молчу. И пожалуйста, не сравнивайте раскрутку форума и сайта, это абсолютно две разные вещи в корне, имеющие разные методы продвижения.



> Griale в своё время наступал на грабли и потом прочёл про раскрутку сайтов. И узнал что узнавать у потенциальных фирм.
> 
> Уже крутился пару месяцев у сое-дома и сейчас перейду на поддержку. А чёрные методы или белые, но то что у меня сделали полную оптимизацию и нарастили ссылочную массу(ещё и с каталогов и досок объявлений) мне полностью подходит и я на тех позициях которые хотел.


 Черные методы вы можете найти в коде своего сайта.
По поводу каталогов и досок объявлений, если интересно конечно вам знать, то года так 3-4 назад, они могли что-то еще дать сайту, имею в виду "ссылочное" . Сейчас же практически ничего, сейчас прогоны по каталогам и доскам делают исключительно для новых сайтов, да бы поисковая система их быстрее проиндексировала.
Для справки, за 2$ вам могут прогнать по 20000 русским каталогам и доскам объявлений, за 10 баксов я вообще молчу. Так что то, что ваш сайт прогнали по каталогам и доскам, особо не обольщайтесь.



> Проблема только в том, что за черные методы Вас рано или поздно забанят поисковики, и тогда уже Вам придется только менять домен, ибо больше Вас ничто не спасет.


 Выше написал, по поводу ошибочного мнения "менять домен и ничего не спасет". Да это плохая репутация домена, и может сильно ухудшить траст сайта, но все же поправимо...



> Чёрные методы используют только для продвижения очень крупных и трудоёмких проектов. На обыкновенных сайтах это применять смысла нету.
> 
> Они продвигаются при грамотной оптимизации, перелинковки и наращиванию ссылочной массы.


 Я почему-то всегда думал наоборот.
При грамотной оптимизации, перелинковки и наращиванию ссылочной массы вообще-то все сайты и продвигаются. Что за банальщина?
Тем не менее НЧ запросы(низкочастотные запросы) можно вывести действительно без денежных затрат при помощи хорошей оптимизации и действительно правильной перелинковке.



> "чёрные методы" вообще не используют крупные сайты, так как в них вложенна приличная сумма денег и делали их не студенты как понимаете, и люди заказавшие подобный сайт 100% получили консультацию по дальнейшему продвижению сайта, и это не как не выше обозначеный метод.
> Там идёт дорогостоящая раскрутка сайта ежедневно примерно в течении месяца(а дальше зависит от обстоятельств).


 В точку, только с последним предложением не согласен. Большие коммерческие проекты продвигаются на постоянной основе. Минимум 3-4 месяца основной раскрутки + дальше поддержка, ибо по ВЧ запроса(высокочастотным) чтобы сидеть в топе нужно постоянно платить за ссылки на биржах и за ними следить. Если сайт новый, в первый месяц вообще ссылки покупать нельзя, то бишь много нельзя, сразу попадете под фильтры ПС.



> можно и меньше, но тогда придется вкладывать деньги в рекламу(пиар), и тут тоже надо подходить с умом, можно выкинуть 1 000 000 у.е. на рекламу а эффекта почти не получить, а  можно 1000 у.е. и получить очень не плохой результат, к примеру через 6 месяцев.
> п.с. цифра зависит от тематики сайта.


 Причем тут реклама, пиар и все остальное к продвижению?
Посещения, PageRank, ТиЦ на выдачу в поисковой системе никак не влияют. Тут разные ситуации бывают по поводу сроков. Мне попался один раз сайт, ему около трех лет.
Дали СЧ запросы(среднечастотные), после внутренней оптимизации я мог сразу купить тысячу ссылок, и сайт в течении месяца- два вышел в топ без всяких проблем.
Другая ситуация тот же сайт, только он новый. Естественно если я куплю 1000 ссылок в первый месяц, я могу попрощаться с поисковыми системами надолго, так как увидят непонятный рост ссылок на новый сайт и сразу в бан. При этом теряется все бабло и кучу времени.



> Пиар, реклама... Я хоть и не занимаюсь продвижением сайтов, могу сказать одну штуку - самое главное, это содержание сайта. Будет хороший сайт, будут и посещения и результат.


 Браво, самое главное это качественный уникальный контент. Ну и не нужно еще забывать про миллион других факторов  :smileflag:

----------


## pixel5011

а смешно получается.
зарубежом цены на разработку сайта выше, а труд один и тот же, вот только школоло которое сбивает цены не способно выйти на международный уровень.
и советую задуматься. на територии украины всего 62 человека с сертификатом Zend Certified Engineer. А это что-то, но значит.
для статистики: в россии 126, а в штатах больше тысячи.

не давайте себя обмануть.

я для интереса посмотрел десятки видеоуроков и самописных тичеров по PHP, по которым эти самые мегоразработчики учатся заколачивать бабло.
во всех одни и те же ошибки. безопасность, оптимизация, архитектура...
кстати, уроки эти пишут точно такие же неопытные. но они предприимчивые чИлАвеки, а это плюс им.

думайте, решайте, связывайтесь с владельцами сайтов из портфолио разработчика.
а скупой платит дважды, пусть даже если не деньгами, а нервами.

----------


## Comunity

У нас не столько проблемная програмная часть, сколько Юзабилити и дизайн - русский и безжалостный. Посмотреть на эти сайты...и плохо становится.

На счет сертификатов Zend, я думаю тут еще влияет то, что в Украине с этим сертификатом то и делать толком нечего. Т.е. его все равно мало кто спрашивает, точнее практически никто.

----------


## Brioni

> а смешно получается.
> зарубежом цены на разработку сайта выше, а труд один и тот же, вот только школоло которое сбивает цены не способно выйти на международный уровень.
> и советую задуматься. на територии украины всего 62 человека с сертификатом Zend Certified Engineer. А это что-то, но значит.
> для статистики: в россии 126, а в штатах больше тысячи.
> 
> не давайте себя обмануть.
> 
> я для интереса посмотрел десятки видеоуроков и самописных тичеров по PHP, по которым эти самые мегоразработчики учатся заколачивать бабло.
> во всех одни и те же ошибки. безопасность, оптимизация, архитектура...
> ...


 Ну, а что делать. Тут в принципе все логично.
Уровень жизни ~ уровень зарплаты.
В таких соотношениях мы живем, и работаем. Так что, все в принципе справедливо.
Как государство наше выйдет хотя бы из долгов и встанет на ноги, тогда можно думать о хорошем будущем.
А по сути я работаю удаленно, дома, сам. Занимаюсь раскруткой сайтов.
98% всех заказов, это англоязычные сайты, вывод в google/yahoo/bing.
Почему заказчику с другой страны, выгоднее работать со мной удаленно, при этом имея риски, а не  c местными студиями?(так же мой заказчик работает с моими коллегами из Одессы по созданию сайтов, так же программист).
Так выгоднее по многим факторам, во первых - это цена. Даже учитывая то, что заказчик всегда под риском(Ну мало ли "кинут", "не так сделают" и т.п.), то все эти риски, прекрасно окупаются моим пунктом "во первых".
И что в результате?
Да - работа зависит от заказов, бывает есть, бывает нету, в основном они всегда есть. Сижу дома, не езжу в офис, не напрягаюсь, работаю когда хочу, денег беру сколько захочу. И результат? Я зарабатываю достаточно, чтобы не работать на обычной работе. Учитывая, что сейчас найти работу у нас очень тяжело. Учитывая, что мне 20 лет и в этом году заканчивается мое обучения в ВУЗе. Я молчу про юристов, которым про нормально работу можно забыть на пару лет после окончания университета(если связей нету). Везде дают копейки и требуют стаж. А выходит работать нужно начинать с 3 курса, да бы закончить университет и найти работу.
Тем не менее, пока государство будет убивать наш уровень жизни, ничего лучше не станет.
Я же работаю с иностранцами, и меня все устраивает, и государству я своему помогаю, принося в нашу страну $$

----------


## miosaki

Фреймворк лажовая тема!!!

----------


## dimm4wd

Что это за сайт такой???????????????????????????
http://test.zavod.biz.ua/taurus/main...mid=57&lang=ru
Как такое можно в портфолио ложить?
Это контакты такие?

----------


## Comunity

> Что это за сайт такой???????????????????????????
> http://test.zavod.biz.ua/taurus/main...mid=57&lang=ru
> Как такое можно в портфолио ложить?
> Это контакты такие?


 А чему вы удивляетесь? Клиенты хотят сайт за копейки, им предлагают уже готовый дизайны, а именно: берут бесплатные или краденые платные шаблоны и предлагают их клиентам. Работы на пару часов...PROFIT

----------


## vadoru

> А чему вы удивляетесь? Клиенты хотят сайт за копейки, им предлагают уже готовый дизайны, а именно: берут бесплатные или краденые платные шаблоны и предлагают их клиентам. Работы на пару часов...PROFIT


 Это точно - за копейки получают вот такие сайты. 
По моему студия  которая создала этот "шедевр" на форуме даже свой раздел имеет.

----------


## Grizli

> на територии украины всего 62 человека с сертификатом Zend Certified Engineer. А это что-то, но значит.
> для статистики: в россии 126, а в штатах больше тысячи.


 Вы ZF юзали? Производительностью довольны? Бумажка опыта не добавит, а опыт, как говорится не пропьешь.

----------


## Аратор

> Что это за сайт такой???????????????????????????
> http://test.zavod.biz.ua/taurus/main...mid=57&lang=ru
> Как такое можно в портфолио ложить?
> Это контакты такие?


 спасибо,посмеялся)))

----------


## Kniyz

Сори за не тематический вопрос, есть здесь умельцы крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги, есть адрес электронной почты, ничего криминального, просто ревнивая жена хочет прошуршать своего муженька паразита, помогите кто может не оставайтесь безрзличными к чужому горю, подскажите кто что может.

----------


## rооt

> ...
> Если грамотно использовать черные методы(клоакинг, дорвеии, скрытый текст и т.д.), то ПС будет очень тяжело это обнаружить и наложить санкции.
> Теперь про то, что сайт умрет навсегда, быть такого не может. Вы попадаете под фильтры, санкции поисковых систем, что приводит к удалению вашего сайта из индекса. Санкции на то и санкции, что если вы все исправите и сделаете человеческий сайт, со временем ПС вас переиндексирует и вернет назад в основной индекс.
> У меня лично на одном из сайтов, скрытый текст уже более полугода + там же кучу текста, которые не видно человеческим глазом. Стоит нажать ctrl+a и вуаля, сотни слов. И что? черные методы и никаких фильтров и санкций, еще и в поиске нормально висит, что у яши, что у гоши. Зачастую вы уйдете в бан только если кто-то на вас стукнет(если конечно вы все качественно скрыли от ПС). ....


 Вы правы ПС не увидят, если их не ткнуть в это носом 
А я считаю что нужно помогать yandex'у и google'у узнавать о таких сайтах :-D

----------


## rооt

> Сори за не тематический вопрос, есть здесь умельцы крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги, есть адрес электронной почты, ничего криминального, просто ревнивая жена хочет прошуршать своего муженька паразита, помогите кто может не оставайтесь безрзличными к чужому горю, подскажите кто что может.


 *... крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги ... ничего криминального ...*

----------


## EnemY

Я пишу код, девушка дизайнит х)

----------


## Прим Палвер

> *... крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги ... ничего криминального ...*


 до 15 в России
у нас как - кто знает?

----------


## Flyte

от 3 до 5 ЕСЛИ(!!!) докажут, а доказать можно,ТОЛЬКО если хак был тупой (т.е. с домашнео ПК, без использования wifi+ конфиг машины) и если жертва реально тыкнет пальцем, а вообще бред....то что в России поймали его бред, ересь и ерунда, так как он долбоежик выложил их интим фото, тут не надо гением быть, чтобы понять кто это сделал...

----------


## hunter-od

Нужно сделать интернет магазин.
Главное условие - очень шустро работающий.
Вопросы в личку.

----------


## Кез

> Сори за не тематический вопрос, есть здесь умельцы крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги, есть адрес электронной почты, ничего криминального, просто ревнивая жена хочет прошуршать своего муженька паразита, помогите кто может не оставайтесь безрзличными к чужому горю, подскажите кто что может.


 Вообщем, если у твоей знакомой есть доступ к компьютеру на котором сидит её муж, то сделать это будет очень просто. Есть программа, называется - Punto switcher. Основное предназначение программы - смена раскладки клавиатуры. Но в ней есть интересный функционал - журнал. Логируются в нем нажатия клавиш, есть возможность его запоролить. Пускай програмкой воспользуется, а мужу скажет, что очень часто ошибается в тексте, а программа хорошая, исправляет текст. Если спросит  :smileflag: . И пусть не забудет пароль на журнал поставить, чтоб в случае чего отморозить мужа ответом: а я не знаю что за пароль, откуда тут взялся, при установке он ничего не спрашивал.  :smileflag: 

Ну и на последок, за действия, которые вы совершаете, отвечаеть прийдется тоже вам  :smileflag:

----------


## Прим Палвер

Кез, за инфу спасибо.
Не знал.

----------


## leverage

Пунто свитчер программка конечно не плохая, но с непривычки не удобная. Есть целый класс программ key loggers которые занимаются логированием действий пользователя тих и аккуратно.

----------


## anom

Добрый день.
Интересует заказ сайта. Нашел сайт, визуально подходящий для моих целей. http://datalink (точка) com (точка) ua
Есть ли умельцы, способные выполнить такого уровня сайт с возможностью его управления - добавления информации?
Предложения прошу высылать в личку.
Наполнение мое. Дизайн тоже мой. Фактически интересует только движок.

----------


## vadoru

> Добрый день.
> Интересует заказ сайта. Нашел сайт, визуально подходящий для моих целей. http://datalink (точка) com (точка) ua
> Есть ли умельцы, способные выполнить такого уровня сайт с возможностью его управления - добавления информации?


 Уровень сайта самый что ни на есть обычный. Новости, пару информационных страниц и пародия на каталог товаров. 
Берете любую  CMS и делаете.

----------


## Comunity

> Уровень сайта самый что ни на есть обычный. Новости, пару информационных страниц и пародия на каталог товаров. 
> Берете любую  CMS и делаете.


 А потом понимаете, что на сайт потрачен вагон времени, он вам ничего не дал и зреете/копите на создание сайт специлистами (именно специалистами, а не студентами и _домохозяинами_)

----------


## maxx™

> А потом понимаете, что на сайт потрачен вагон времени, он вам ничего не дал и зреете/копите на создание сайт специлистами (именно специалистами, а не студентами и _домохозяинами_)


 Как раз все дал. Есть 3 варианта
1. Люди не знаю чего хотят - тут им ни CMS ни знающий человек не поможет.
2. CMS их полностью устроит и на этом вопрос закроется.
3. CMS их не устроит, и тогда они смогут нормально дать ТЗ специалисту.

----------


## den1900

> А продвижением сайтов кто-нибудь занимается?


 скиньте ссылку на сайт который надо продвинуть и укажите ключевые слова по которым Ваш сайт должен цитироваться в поисковых системах, - я определю бюджет...

----------


## den1900

> Как вариант - мой сайт продвигает студия seo-dom.od.ua. Дёшево и эффективно. 
> Я просто думала, что у конкретного  специалиста заказать продвижение дешевле чем у фирмы на которую он работает)))
> Впрочем уже на вопрос откликнулись, главное что бы после оплаты не потерялись!


 ...конечно дешевле, т.к. фрилансеры не платят за аренду офиса, нету менеджера, нету трат на рекламу и т.д.

----------


## den1900

> Тоже стоял перед этим вопросом. 
> С одной стороны это будет дешевле, хотя не на много. С другой стороны качество - человек, который занимается по парочке заказов в месяц не может себе приобрести тех программ, которые нужны для хорошей раскрутки сайтов, да и инновации вполне возможно пройдут возле него. 
> 
> В своём время нашёл сеошника и его предложение было на 30у.е. дешевле предложения студии. Я решил скупой платит дважды т.к. одно дело фирма, которая просто так не потеряется, а другое дело просто человек, которому потом ничего не предъявишь и искать его потом никто не будет!


 
софтов в инете куча, и ключей к ним, и баз данных... только это уже почти не работает,- поисковые машины уже приспособились к ним...


а насчет фирм - я сам раньше работал в них и знаю как они работают и за какие деньги...

и соотношение деньги - объем выполненных работ, если сравнивать независимого фрилансера и фирму, идет где-то один к трем, а то и к четырем...

...не говоря уже о грязных методах выкачивания денег с клиента ,- например (недавно был случай у моего нынешнего клиента) - фирма на раскрученый сайт повесила запрет индексации поисковыми роботами... 
...хитрая схема: запрет на сайт - клиент в панике несет деньги в фирму, платит за раскрутку за уже раскрученый сайт, фирма снимает запрет - посетители посыпались на сайт...

так что удачи тем, кто обращается в фирмы...

----------


## den1900

> *to* _Striker_
> Советую Вам почитать более подробно о  том, что такое сео оптимизация, о методах, и о последствиях использования программ, и остальных средств дающих быстрый результат.
> Вкратце использование "чёрной оптимизации" даст Вам быстрый эффект от недели до месяца, НО через месяц-два не удивляйтесь что Ваш сайт больше не видит гугл и остальные поисковики..., второго шанса не дадут 
> В основном так называемые "сео фирмы" и "сео оптимизаторы" в бывшем постсоветском пространстве пользуются именно этим методом.


 поддерживаю

----------


## den1900

> Проблема только в том, что за черные методы Вас рано или поздно забанят поисковики, и тогда уже Вам придется только менять домен, ибо больше Вас ничто не спасет.


 иногда и смена домена не о чень помогает...

----------


## den1900

> Пиар, реклама... Я хоть и не занимаюсь продвижением сайтов, могу сказать одну штуку - самое главное, это содержание сайта. Будет хороший сайт, будут и посещения и результат.


 поддерживаю

можно сайт раскрутить, и на него посыпятся посетители, но если сайт будет неудобен для пользователей и не наполнен интересным для них контентом, то они уйдут на другие сайты

----------


## den1900

> Вот написал скрипт для сайта точнее форму по книге-в браузерах он открывает вот-так как написано
> <html>
> 
> Меню
> 
> концерты
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JOOMLA или WORDPRESS

----------


## den1900

> Сколько будет стоить примерно такой сайт?


 около 400 долларов

----------


## den1900

> Это скорее портал чем просто сайт.
> В Одессе - этого некто не сделает - 99% (1% на то что на Землю упадёт метеорит и все научаться создавать сайты)
> 
> Откуда можно взять цену, если у нас всё клепают на Joomla и WordPress, и даже не могут разобраться в самом коде???


 в Одессе очень много грамотных специалистов, - другое дело , что клиенты им нормальные деньги не платят , вот и приходиться им работать во фрилансе...

одно дело склепать такой портал, совсем другое - наполнение контентом, поддержка и раскрутка...

----------


## Comunity

> около 400 долларов


 Как вы определили, что 400?

----------


## den1900

Домен, хостинг, система управления сайтом, дизайн, наполнение контентом, регистрация в поисковиках, регистрация в тематических каталогах - я за такую работу беру 400 долларов.

раскрутка оценивается отдельно...

----------


## den1900

> Подскажите, как создать приметивный сайт для магазина, без интерне услуг? 
> Такой чтобы человек мог зайти, посмотреть наличие товара, стоимость и тп.


 дайте описание проекта,- сколько позиций товара, есть ли в наличии контент (фото и описание товара)

----------


## den1900

> В Одесских конторах я бы вообще не советовал бы делать ничего. Если хотите реально получить хороший и раскрученный сайт, обращайтесь в студию Артемия Лебедева, не прогадаете. За 1000$ там сделают шикарнейший сайт и без кидалова.


 
чего только на форумах не увидишь  :smileflag: 

Артемий Лебедев за 1000 $ сделает шикарнейший сайт  :smileflag: 

Его студия только разговор с десятки начинает...

----------


## den1900

> Вообщем, если у твоей знакомой есть доступ к компьютеру на котором сидит её муж, то сделать это будет очень просто. Есть программа, называется - Punto switcher. Основное предназначение программы - смена раскладки клавиатуры. Но в ней есть интересный функционал - журнал. Логируются в нем нажатия клавиш, есть возможность его запоролить. Пускай програмкой воспользуется, а мужу скажет, что очень часто ошибается в тексте, а программа хорошая, исправляет текст. Если спросит . И пусть не забудет пароль на журнал поставить, чтоб в случае чего отморозить мужа ответом: а я не знаю что за пароль, откуда тут взялся, при установке он ничего не спрашивал. 
> 
> Ну и на последок, за действия, которые вы совершаете, отвечаеть прийдется тоже вам


 
как Тебе не стыдно такие секреты на общее обозрение выкладывать ????????

прийдется теперь журнал в пунте отключить (((

----------


## Flyte

> чего только на форумах не увидишь 
> 
> Артемий Лебедев за 1000 $ сделает шикарнейший сайт 
> 
> Его студия только разговор с десятки начинает...


 Ну мне назвали 70 000р за два варианта дизайна для инет магаза  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

почитайте пожалуйста статью, автором которой является непосредственно сам Тёма Лебедев,- я думаю Вы все поймете
http://citforum.ru/marketing/im98/lebedev.shtml

но я скажу что нарисовать два варианта дизайна за 70000 руб. это далеко немаленькие деньги

----------


## Flyte

> почитайте пожалуйста статью, автором которой является непосредственно сам Тёма Лебедев,- я думаю Вы все поймете
> http://citforum.ru/marketing/im98/lebedev.shtml
> 
> но я скажу что нарисовать два варианта дизайна за 70000 руб. это далеко немаленькие деньги


 ну на счет ценовой политике на разработку как сайтов "под ключ",либо отдельно программинг,отдельно дизайн, я в курсе... 
Только не путайте ДВЕ большие разницы  - Студия Лебедева и стандартные запросы на создание сайтов... 
Лебедев делает ПРОДУТ который продает и развивается, а обычный заказчик который за голову хватается при сумме бюджета в 1000уе без продвижения - это уж совсем другое. Т.к. попадаются "клиенты" которые считают,что потратившись на 1000уе они арендует ЧЕЛОВЕКА и в праве менять свои мысли и тех.требования. А при таких затратах хотят получить ВСЕ что только можно(но при этом и отдача от подрядчика соответствующая). 
Так вот, в студию Лебедева не приходят люди с улицы, к нему обращаются люди которые знают чего хотят от проекта, не чтобы он блестел и работал на: "Вася, зацени какой у меня класный дизайн с огоньками" А люди которые понимают, что ИНВЕСТИРОВАВ ПРАВИЛЬНО сегодня XX,XXX в проект и передав его в правильные руки - то "нести золотые яйца" он не начнет моментально,чтобы отбить свои ИНВЕСТИЦИИ......,а эффективная продуктивность сайта начнется через Х времени, но это будет не просто сайт, который вернет вложенную сумму денег, а будет полноценным ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЬСТВОМ организации на просторах интернета...со всеми вытекающими ПЛЮСАМИ.
Так что каждый выбирает сам, какую сумму и как ему потратить...(потратить 1000е на красивый дизайн или правильное продвижение\развитие проекта), поэтому - не многие заказчики понимают, что в большинстве случаев их бюджеты приходятся именно - ЗАТРАТАМИ, а не вложениями...

----------


## den1900

полностью с Вами согласен...

достаточно зайти в портфолио Его студии и посмотреть работы...

----------


## Flyte

> полностью с Вами согласен...
> 
> достаточно зайти в портфолио Его студии и посмотреть работы...


 это да, но есть одно "НО" которое мягко сказать, меня очень сильно повергло в шок,ситуация сложилась так, что был необходим дизайн немного не в том стиле в котором я мог бы его предоставить клиенту,ну и попал на одного бойца, работы которого были в требуемом стиле, дак вот сумму за макет чел запросил 1250уе... как бы на все мои аргументы, что я уже отрисовать все,но нужно просто обыграть в нужном стиле(весь материал и всю инфу,откуда брать,куда ставить я был готов предоставить) исумму можно было бы и меньше называть,но чел парировал одним аргументом, что выходец из студии Лебедева (предоставив скан сертификата), спустя два дня переговоров, таки решился я на такие затраты, думаю "ну ладно, дело того наверно стоит, а то ведь если сэкономлю,потом на перерисовку потрачу кучу времени на поиски нужного чела и т.д. и т.п" но пятая точка чуяла неладное и пошел с ним на сделку через СБР на фрилансе, так вот...суть в том,что спустя 4 дня полученный вариант мягко говоря поверг меня в шок, т.к. был сделан со 100% отличием от ТЗ, арбитраж фриланса принял мою сторону, деньги я не потерял, но потерял время, что в некоторых проектах - есть решающим фактором. Дак вот к чему я рассказываю, отписался я значится о всей этой ситуации в студию Лебедева (с перепиской + тем "сертификатом") , студия проигнорировала мое письмо и ответа я так и не поучил хотя прошло уже более полугода.... А я был уверен,что такие моменты в их интересах решать... хотя мож,моя персона показалась им слишком маленькой, для того чтобы Артемий снизошел и дал мне ответ...

----------


## firestarter999

Сайты как сайты, достаточно качественные, но ЦЕНЫ это вообще ппц, имхо развод!

----------


## Flyte

> Сайты как сайты, достаточно качественные, но ЦЕНЫ это вообще ппц, имхо развод!


 правильнее будет сказать так -  Сначала работаешь на авторитет, потом на нем зарабатываешь...   :smileflag:

----------


## firestarter999

угу так и есть) Им платят за имя, особенно понравился дизайнерский проект Яндеса, Яндекс - круто, значит и "Powered by" должно быть тоже круто)

----------


## den1900

> это да, но есть одно "НО" которое мягко сказать, меня очень сильно повергло в шок,ситуация сложилась так, что был необходим дизайн немного не в том стиле в котором я мог бы его предоставить клиенту,ну и попал на одного бойца, работы которого были в требуемом стиле, дак вот сумму за макет чел запросил 1250уе... как бы на все мои аргументы, что я уже отрисовать все,но нужно просто обыграть в нужном стиле(весь материал и всю инфу,откуда брать,куда ставить я был готов предоставить) исумму можно было бы и меньше называть,но чел парировал одним аргументом, что выходец из студии Лебедева (предоставив скан сертификата), спустя два дня переговоров, таки решился я на такие затраты, думаю "ну ладно, дело того наверно стоит, а то ведь если сэкономлю,потом на перерисовку потрачу кучу времени на поиски нужного чела и т.д. и т.п" но пятая точка чуяла неладное и пошел с ним на сделку через СБР на фрилансе, так вот...суть в том,что спустя 4 дня полученный вариант мягко говоря поверг меня в шок, т.к. был сделан со 100% отличием от ТЗ, арбитраж фриланса принял мою сторону, деньги я не потерял, но потерял время, что в некоторых проектах - есть решающим фактором. Дак вот к чему я рассказываю, отписался я значится о всей этой ситуации в студию Лебедева (с перепиской + тем "сертификатом") , студия проигнорировала мое письмо и ответа я так и не поучил хотя прошло уже более полугода.... А я был уверен,что такие моменты в их интересах решать... хотя мож,моя персона показалась им слишком маленькой, для того чтобы Артемий снизошел и дал мне ответ...


 Ты писал на мыло студии ?

----------


## шизофреник

Проблема в том, что большая часть ИТ компаний, дармоеды! Не имея собственных наработок,
кодят на удобных для себя шаблонах. И таких же дармоедов ищут - слепил и сплюнул на уе.

А вы напишите свою CMS и продавайте ее за 100, 200, 300 (или какой там ваш копеечный статус)
Большая часть участников диалога, больше чем модифицировать шаблон, не могут.

Вот и считайте: фришный шаблон со всеми своими косяками + корявые руки студента,
дизайн по дешевле.. что на выходе? (сами для себя ответьте)

Можете даже обидеться, дальше себе подобных говнокодеров вы не пойдете,
так как регистр или токен для вас, это что-то из умных книжек,
которую я обязательно когда-то прочту.

----------


## Grizli

> в Одессе очень много грамотных специалистов, - другое дело , что клиенты им нормальные деньги не платят , вот и приходиться им работать во фрилансе...
> 
> одно дело склепать такой портал, совсем другое - наполнение контентом, поддержка и раскрутка...


 Р

Естественно есть, но все в основном работают на запад. Смысл размениваться на 10 проектов по 300$, если можно сделать один за 3000$. Причем те кто платят нормальные деньги, мозг компосируют намного меньше.

Пы.Сы С той же Россией работать намного приятнее, чем с Одессой.

----------


## den1900

> Р
> 
> Естественно есть, но все в основном работают на запад. Смысл размениваться на 10 проектов по 300$, если можно сделать один за 3000$. Причем те кто платят нормальные деньги, мозг компосируют намного меньше.
> 
> Пы.Сы С той же Россией работать намного приятнее, чем с Одессой.


 спору нет- я сам начинал карьеру в москве,- там даже тупо на зарплате выходило гораздо больше, чем здесь от заказов, но щас мне даже со старыми связями искать клиентов в москве стало очень трудно...

----------


## regtorr

> Проблема в том, что большая часть ИТ компаний, дармоеды! Не имея собственных наработок,
> кодят на удобных для себя шаблонах. И таких же дармоедов ищут - слепил и сплюнул на уе.
> 
> А вы напишите свою CMS и продавайте ее за 100, 200, 300 (или какой там ваш копеечный статус)
> Большая часть участников диалога, больше чем модифицировать шаблон, не могут.
> 
> Вот и считайте: фришный шаблон со всеми своими косяками + корявые руки студента,
> дизайн по дешевле.. что на выходе? (сами для себя ответьте)
> 
> ...


 100%  правда. 
Например вот эта так называемая студия http://seo-dom.od.ua  даже шаблон для  своего сайта не в состоянии сделать, а уже готовый сперла. 
Мало того из за таких студий цены занижены в несколько раз.  Хотя для их уровня  цены  которые они выставляют явно высокие.

----------


## Playlife

а кто-то может помочь с красивеньким шаблончиком на спортивную тематику или еще лучше тематику футбола?
и может есть шаблончик красивого фотоальбома для сайта?!
Спасибо!

----------


## den1900

> а кто-то может помочь с красивеньким шаблончиком на спортивную тематику или еще лучше тематику футбола?
> и может есть шаблончик красивого фотоальбома для сайта?!
> Спасибо!


 шаблонов куча , да и фотогаллерей тоже...

только искать надо под определенные параметры, - под какую систему управления
, что за вид сайта - развлекательный, информационный, коммерческий

----------


## Playlife

сайт больше информационный будет для одной мини футбольной лиге.
ну сайтик самый просто на html и все.

----------


## den1900

> сайт больше информационный будет для одной мини футбольной лиге.
> ну сайтик самый просто на html и все.


 
для информационного сайта лучше всего ставить движок,- чтобы легче было редактировать информацию...

я не понял по шаблону ,- Тебе нужна помощь с поиском, или совет ?

шаблонов в инете куча ,- вбивай в поиск и выбирай...

а галерея - лучше всего lightbox - удобно, красиво, легко ставится на сайт, и она сейчас в моде...

----------


## Playlife

По поводу галереи понял. Спасибо, постараюсь поразбираться в ней и что-то наваять.
Буду искать и разбираться.
Бо созданием сайтов занимался давно и то так совсе начальные знания..

----------


## den1900

> По поводу галереи понял. Спасибо, постараюсь поразбираться в ней и что-то наваять.
> Буду искать и разбираться.
> Бо созданием сайтов занимался давно и то так совсе начальные знания..


 
на сколько страниц планируешь сайт?

----------


## Playlife

та думаю не большой. О турнирах, команды, об организаторах, может фотоальбом, гостевую, форум.
Ничего супер сложного делать не буду, так как в этом не сильно шарю ((

----------


## den1900

> та думаю не большой. О турнирах, команды, об организаторах, может фотоальбом, гостевую, форум.
> Ничего супер сложного делать не буду, так как в этом не сильно шарю ((


 ясно...
если что ,- обращайся.
удачи Тебе...

----------


## Flyte

Всем привет, нужно создать дизайн для будущего сайта, т.к. сейчас сам занят, поэтому нужна помощь толкового дизайнера, начинающих просьба не беспокоить, бюджет 150-200уе, т.к. есть четкая структура и сайты примеры, кого заинтересовало - пишите 644 - семь ноль четыре -162

----------


## Зитка

Не знаю, можно ли здесь задавать такие вопросы... если что - так и быть, бросайте помидоры ))))
играюсь с Джумлой, возникла проблема, для инет магазина, вставляла картинки, задала для маленькой определенные размеры, все было нормально, пока картинки были в ширину как бы. когда картинку поставила высокую, т.е. прямоугольник в высоту, страницу немного раскорячило, т.е. слева должно быть краткое описание, рейтинг, справа картинка и больше ничего, а у меня рейтинг перескочил справа от картинки... на правое поле... я уже и размеры меняла на меньшие, думала картинка выше, вот и раскорячило... не помогает.. где можно исправить? чтобы правая часть осталась "чистой", все надписи оставались в левой части... даже если удалить картинку, все равно краткое описане слева, а рейтинг справа... у других картинок все нормально, только у тех, которые высокие...

----------


## Прим Палвер

Зитка, реальные размеры картинки уменьшались или в html были просто заданы размеры без уменьшения самого файла? Я описание не особо понял. Скрин можно? И после него указать, что не так, и как оно желательно.

----------


## Зитка

нет, реальные размеры картинки не менялись, в настройках самой Джумлы только задавались максимально возможножные размеры превьюшки, там 140 на 130 дпи.
До этого все фотки были горизонтальные, и все было ровненько, слева буквы, справа картинка маленькая. потом попалась одна картинка сначала вертикальная, и получилось слева краткое описание товара, рядом картинка, и уже рядом с картинкой справа рейтинг с его звездочками... Все картинки идут друг под другом, все красивенько, т.е. справа есть как бы свободное место, т.е. две колонки должно быть, а при вертикальной картинке как бы три получается...

----------


## Прим Палвер

Возможно, я туп, поэтому не понял снова. Когда человек готов помогать на шару, думаю, стоит предоставить ему как можно более развёрнутое и понятное задание. И тем более не стоит игнорировать доп. вопросы.

Да и я сам не знаю, место ли здесь.

----------


## Зитка

так лучше будет?

----------


## Прим Палвер

Думаю, у блока "рейтинг товара" и всего, что до него, стоит float:left

Когда рейтинг не умещается в строке, происходит перенос на новую строку.

Так что  правило здесь - это когда оно поместилось, а не наоборот.

Копай css

Чтобы сделать так, как задумал автор шаблона (рейтиг в одной строке со всем остальным):
1) увеличить ширину общего контейнера - тогда картинка с шириной 150 влезет в общий контейнер
2) или уменьшить допустимую ширину миниатюты
3) или уменьшить ширину блока с текстом
4) или уменьшить ширину блока рейтинга (возможно, там ширина и не проставлена).

Чтобы попытаться сделать так, как хочешь ты:
- замени float: left рейтинга на clear: both;

Поставь себе Мозиллу + Firebug
Так легче будет наблюдать за кодом страницы. Даже когда код сгенерирован javascript'ом

----------


## Зитка

уменьшали размеры миниатюры, пока не помогло... остальное будем пробовать, спасибо!
получается не влазит по высоте, а не по ширине... хотя за рамки установленных размеров же не вылезло...

----------


## Прим Палвер

По ширине.
В нижнем примере есть текст в рейтинге и картинка шире. Вот оно и не влезло в одну строку.
Неправильное то, что тебе нравится. Рейтинг должен быть в одном ряду с остальным.

Если нужно переделывать - попробуй вышеописанное (я отредактировал), но мало ли какие сюрпризы могут быть. Задумано то так.

----------


## Зитка

Спасибо, перепробую всё как вы сказали!
Кажется до меня дошло ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Еще раз спасибо )))правлино - это неправильно, а неправльно - это правильно )))
Трудно быть.... блондинкой ) а вытерпеть такое - еще труднее...
Спасибо за терпение!

----------


## capturef

http://video.glasweb.com/ работает на WordPress
Как по мне то движок это всего лишь инструмент. И как любой инструмент - вторичен. Важен лишь контент. пользователю по барабану на чем работает сайт.

----------


## Зитка

Все получилось, спасибо!

----------


## Flyte

всем привет, нужна срочная студия или пару программистов поднять большой сайт, сам такой проект не потяну, т.к. надо пару человек, если есть заинтересовавшиеся, пишите в личку
---------------------------
Снято, студия найдена

----------


## Griale

если не бесплатно, обращайтесь.

----------


## macuser

Мне кажеться нужно сделать так! Если кто писал дизайнил все сам! Выложите ссылки на работы! Вместе выявим лучшего!)))

----------


## Прим Палвер

А если писал, но не дизайнил?  :smileflag:

----------


## graif

ребята кто занимаеться дизайном и вёрсткой отреагируйте здесь https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=783695&p=18114388#post18114388

----------


## Прим Палвер

> ребята, кто занимаеться дизайном и вёрсткой, отреагируйте здесь https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=783695&p=18114388#post18114388


 -1
вёрстка при чём здесь?

----------


## graif

потому что она тоже нужна

----------


## Прим Палвер

Web-дизайнеры, с которыми я общался и работал, все, как один, не знают ни тэга. Зато рисуют более чем. Не знаю, возможно, есть и универсальные солдаты, но не думаю, что они во всём заявляемом спецы.

----------


## graif

я не требую что бы один человек делал и диз и вёрстку

----------


## Grizli

> Web-дизайнеры, с которыми я общался и работал, все, как один, не знают ни тэга. Зато рисуют более чем. Не знаю, возможно, есть и универсальные солдаты, но не думаю, что они во всём заявляемом спецы.


 Так и должно быть. Другой вопрос, что чтобы рисовать под сайт нужно понимать, как это будет потом резаться, как цвета и шрифты будут передаваться.

----------


## Аратор

> Так и должно быть. Другой вопрос, что чтобы рисовать под сайт нужно понимать, как это будет потом резаться, как цвета и шрифты будут передаваться.


 обычно дизайнер шаблончик рисует,по которому потом и верстают сайт

----------


## Прoхожий

Чтобы рисовать, нужно понимать как будет красиво и удобно.
А резать и передавать - забота совсем другого специалиста. Причём возможно практически всё

----------


## Comunity

Вы явно или серверный программист или раскрутчик.

Если дизайнер ничего не вообще не понимает в верстке и не знает как эжто делается, и тем более его это не волнует, то в итоге сайт будет сделано из картинок, не гибким и весить _пару тысяч тонн_ байт.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Вы явно или серверный программист или раскрутчик.
> 
> Если дизайнер ничего не вообще не понимает в верстке и не знает как эжто делается, и тем более его это не волнует, то в итоге сайт будет сделано из картинок, не гибким и весить _пару тысяч тонн_ байт.


 Задача дизайнера разработать дизайн  :smileflag:  А резать разработанный дизайн на картинки и верстать потом сайт - это уже другая область  :smileflag:  Просто очень часто эти задачи выполняет один человек, но это не значит, что он должен это делать  :smileflag:

----------


## Magneto

Не путайте теплое с мягким.
Я полностью поддерживаю *Comunity* - WEB дизайнер должен знать основы превращения макета в код.
Я предвижу что моего авторитета для вас будет маловато, поэтому добавлю что такого же мнения придерживаются: в Яндексе, в Студии Артемия Лебедева и т.д.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Не путайте теплое с мягким.
> Я полностью поддерживаю *Comunity* - WEB дизайнер должен знать основы превращения макета в код.
> Я предвижу что моего авторитета для вас будет маловато, поэтому добавлю что такого же мнения придерживаются: в Яндексе, в Студии Артемия Лебедева и т.д.


 А откуда такие познания о том, кто какого мнения придерживается? В любом случае, у меня своё мнение. Я считаю, что задача дизайнера придумать, а реализация уже ложится на руки разработчиков.

----------


## Magneto

Иногда полезно читать блоги, статьи, и смотреть видео-доклады специалистов в данной области.

----------


## Fallout

> Не путайте теплое с мягким.
> Я полностью поддерживаю *Comunity* - WEB дизайнер должен знать основы превращения макета в код.
> Я предвижу что моего авторитета для вас будет маловато, поэтому добавлю что такого же мнения придерживаются: в Яндексе, в Студии Артемия Лебедева и т.д.


 
В целом я согласен, что *WEB дизайнер должен знать основы превращения макета в код.* Так как в конечном итоге некоторые задумки дизайнера сложно будет реализовать в коде, а это влияет на время и деньги.

Но мнение Лебедева как абсолютная истина ?! 
На главной странице яндекса внизу написано что дизайн сделан студеей Лебедева, подозреваю что они давно тесно и плотно сотрудничают, я бы не рассмотривал яндекс и лебедева как два отдельных мнения. А некоторые сайты сделанные студией Лебедева, в том числе и сайт самой студии, на мой взгляд сделаны отвратно (да и я не единственный, судя по замечаниям людей в инете). Им бы самим еще не забывать о функциональном удобстве, я не о желании чисто выделится, типа не такие как все.

----------


## Comunity

:smileflag:  А вы знаете, что Лебедев не самая яркая личность? :smileflag: 
Вот вам примеры сайтов, где можно встретиться в 100 раз круче работы...
Раз, два

На примере ХТМЛ 5. Не зная технических возможностей, придумать что-то по истине крутое просто невозможно.

----------


## Аратор

> А вы знаете, что Лебедев не самая яркая личность?
> Вот вам примеры сайтов, где можно встретиться в 100 раз круче работы...
> Раз, два
> 
> На примере ХТМЛ 5. Не зная технических возможностей, придумать что-то по истине крутое просто невозможно.


 и что там такого крутого?
второй пример вообще отстойный,в плане юзабилити я молчу,дизайн такой что аж глаза болят.Где здесь крутость? побольше всякой хрени на страничку накидать?это далеко не крутость.
Читайте больше хабру,где уже неоднократно писалось что сайт чем проще тем лучше,большие анимированные картинки на первой страничке не нужны,мало того что они вес страницы прибавляет что в свою очередь снижает скорость загрузки,так еще и отвлекают внимание.
Задача сайта это донести определенную информацию для пользователя,можно конечно и картинками все забабахать,только это не всем понравится.
А Лебедев просто сделал себе бренд чем сейчас и пользуется.Есть люди которые во много раз лучше делают и за меньшие деньги.

----------


## Comunity

) Жаль, что вы не поняли, что это за сайты...видимо это не по вашей части.

----------


## Magneto

Что то мы начали с вопроса "должен ли WEB-дизайнер знать основы превращения макета в код " и закончили HTML5, который к дизайну мало относится.

----------


## Прим Палвер

> ) Жаль, что вы не поняли, что это за сайты...видимо это не по вашей части.


 А что это за сайты?

----------


## Zelion_D

> А что это за сайты?


 Ну зайди по ссылкам  :smileflag:  Кажется, заголовок, у первого сайта, "30 Inspiring Design Agency Websites", говорит сам за себя  :smileflag:

----------


## Comunity

Сайты которые дал, это обзорные онлайн "журналы", которые публикуют/собирают самые интересные работы по всей сети и часто группируют их по разным критериям. Например "30 лучших сайтов ВЭБ Дизайн Агенств" или например "Самые интересные применени ХТМЛ5"

На сччет связи дизайна и хтмл5. Она тут прямая. С недавних пор, HTML5 позволяет создавать такие конструкции, которые до этого были невозможны (начиная от дизайна, заканчивая взаимодействием с пользователем и анимацией). Если дизайнер не понимает, что есть в его арсенале при реализации проекта (а цель дизайнера не только нарисовать, но еще и предоставить информацию, что и как должно себя вести), то мы получаем чисто русский дизайн - банальные градиенты, картинки, уйма разных шрифтов и мнение, что это все круто.

----------


## Аратор

> Сайты которые дал, это обзорные онлайн "журналы", которые публикуют/собирают самые интересные работы по всей сети и часто группируют их по разным критериям. Например "30 лучших сайтов ВЭБ Дизайн Агенств" или например "Самые интересные применени ХТМЛ5"
> 
> На сччет связи дизайна и хтмл5. Она тут прямая. С недавних пор, HTML5 позволяет создавать такие конструкции, которые до этого были невозможны (начиная от дизайна, заканчивая взаимодействием с пользователем и анимацией). Если дизайнер не понимает, что есть в его арсенале при реализации проекта (а цель дизайнера не только нарисовать, но еще и предоставить информацию, что и как должно себя вести), то мы получаем чисто русский дизайн - банальные градиенты, картинки, уйма разных шрифтов и мнение, что это все круто.


 то что там типа рейтинги это понятно,я про другое говорил....Я имел в виду что на этих сайтах трудно что-либо найти сразу.
Сайт должен быть максимально функциональным,а не так что заходишь и полчаса ищешь панель навигации.....
но бывают сайты и другой направленности,ну вот например: вот так,
вроде и пользы мало,но смешно и учитывая сколько хостов,то я думаю реализатор идеи уже немного денег поднял))
Учитывая что я сейчас постепенно трансформируюсь из верстальщика в веб разработчика,то у меня теперь на первом месте стоит
не дизайн,а простота,быстрота и макс френдли юзабилити)))))

----------


## Аратор

> Что то мы начали с вопроса "должен ли WEB-дизайнер знать основы превращения макета в код " и закончили HTML5, который к дизайну мало относится.


 а вебдизайнер просто должен знать хотя бы основы хтмл и цсс, иначе как же он сделает дизайн?
да и если честно я еще не встречал вебдизайнеров которые в хтмле и цсс не разбирались....
по моему там даже ученики 5го класса разберутся.

----------


## Magneto

Лебедь, Щука и Рак ...
За сим откланиваюсь.

----------


## Helvetica

А я тут ору во всю округу - Ярусов приезжает! епта!) Айда все вместе делать умно и красиво!)))

----------


## Идеальный план

Какая-то связь не очевидная: Ярусов приезжает <-> делать умно и красиво

----------


## Helvetica

> Какая-то связь не очевидная: Ярусов приезжает <-> делать умно и красиво


 Связь в том, что крутой дизайнер приезжает с мастер-классом о вебе, дизайне, интерактиве, диджитале. Почему бы не поучиться как можно делать красиво и с умом...

----------


## Fallout

> Связь в том, что крутой дизайнер приезжает с мастер-классом о вебе, дизайне, интерактиве, диджитале. Почему бы не поучиться как можно делать красиво и с умом...


 опять *интерактив* и *диджитал*  :smileflag: 

может кто прольет свет что это значит в контексте веба?

----------


## Идеальный план

Давайте тогда все купим себе IPad2? 
Чем не правда: IPad2 <-> умно и красиво 
А те кто не идет "Ярусов приезжает" - автоматом не могут делать "умно и красиво"?

----------


## Helvetica

> Давайте тогда все купим себе IPad2? 
> Чем не правда: IPad2 <-> умно и красиво 
> А те кто не идет "Ярусов приезжает" - автоматом не могут делать "умно и красиво"?


 Совершенству нет предела! Век живи - век учись!

----------


## Zelion_D

Вы знаете, я вообще не в теме веб-программинга, но, ради интереса, погуглил и нашёл видео где он что-то рассказывает на семинаре. Ничего особенного  :smileflag:  Я не думаю, что это тот человек, который прольёт свет на этот тёмный мир и расскажет что-то такое, чего не знают другие  :smileflag:  Обычный дизайнер и всё тут.

P.S.: Мне кстати тоже интересно, что такое "диджитал". Я это понимаю как digital, т.е. цифровой. Но что это означает в контексте веб-разработки, не пойму.

----------


## Идеальный план

работа у лебедева - тождественна "умному и красивому" ?
Или вы распространяете билеты?

----------


## Helvetica

> работа у лебедева - тождественна "умному и красивому" ?
> Или вы распространяете билеты?


 У меня есть несколько знакомых которых работали у Лебедева, и хочу заметить, что к нему попасть как работник - надо таки что-то из себя представлять нечто выше среднего, и пахать день и ночь. И политика студии интересная, там опыта набираешься вагонами. Просто все делились впечатлениями и знаю не по общим "зарисовкам" в сети. Именно поэтому этот пункт весьма весомый для меня. А еще, мне кажется в Британику дураков не берут преподавать. А он и там работает на данный момент. А у нас в УКРАИНЕ ничего подобного из вузов вообще не слышно, потому я ОЧЕНЬ хочу попасть к нему хотя бы на мастер-класс. 
А если Вы не хотите идти, так я Вас уверяю - мне уже все равно!)) Себе билетик я уже взяла!)) Просто нашла инфу, очень обрадовалась и не удержалась, чтоб другим рассказать.)) Это вообще была бы хорошая традиция - нашел что-то толковое - так поделись! А то у нас все что ни происходит - узнаешь лишь после.

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

Привет, нужна помощь прораммера, есть проект, а времени на него у меня нет, нужно натянуть верстку на джумлу+виртмарт, верстка уже готовая (все страницы,а их 21) осталось только правильно все натянуть на двиг. Готов заплатить баксов 200-300, кто свободен и не против подзаработать, кидайте контакты в личку.

----------


## Grizli

> Учитывая что я сейчас постепенно трансформируюсь из верстальщика в веб разработчика,то у меня теперь на первом месте стоит
> не дизайн,а простота,быстрота и макс френдли юзабилити)))))


 Верстать дело не хитрое.
Хорошо верстать, с этим сложнее.

P.S. Похвастайтесь что ли, юзабилити. (Абсолютно без задней мысли)

----------


## Аратор

> Верстать дело не хитрое.
> Хорошо верстать, с этим сложнее.
> 
> P.S. Похвастайтесь что ли, юзабилити. (Абсолютно без задней мысли)


  хвастаться не люблю,могу привести простой пример....
Петя считает себя классным веб дизайнером и знает флеш,ява скрипт ну и естественно цсс с хтмлом.
Вася ничего не понимает во флеше и очень поверхностно понимает в фотошопе.
пришел клиент  к Пете и говорит мол мне надо  крутой инет магазин,такой чтобы ухххх....
Петя видя что клиент мягко говоря ничего не понимает в сайтостроении предлагает сделать "афигенный"
флеш дизайн за "штуку баксов".клиент посмотрев на предлагаемое соглашается и уходит с довольной улыбкой(хотя лучше сказать с "лыбой во все 32 зуба").Далее Петя качает в сети движок первого попавшегося инет магазина,бегло пробегает по мануалу и кидает сие на фтп.Заливает туда свои шаблончики,верстает это все,тестит и вроде все нормально.
Через неделю бежит сдавать заказ клиенту,клиент очень доволен ведь там при навидении мышки на картинку все начинает двигаться,менять цвета и прокручивает "афигенный" ролик.Петя получает свою "штуку баксов" и ..... пропадает бесследно....
Через пару недель клиент замечает что что-то не так, когда он заходит со своего ноута с подключенным 3 джи инетом то сайт почему-то долго очень грузится,но он скрипя зубами терпит,потому что "зато дизайн афигенный"....Через месяц встав с утра клиент обнаруживает недостачу в 15 тыс грн ....вроде все товары продавались,но денег нет......он начинает лихорадочно искать номер Пети и вызванивать ему,но телефон почему-то не отвечает....Так пару дней он вызванивал и ничего не мог сделать с тем что телефон у Пети постоянно вне зоны сети....Далее он начинает искать людей которые смогут помочь и звонит по все своим знакомым и находит человека,договаривается о встрече. 
Вася приехав к клиенту и посмотрев на сайт сказал что на нем была уязвимость,с помощью которой пятиклассник "X" смог купить кучу товаров по 1 копейке.Еще он рассказал почему сайт так долго грузиться и как это можно исправить...
в результате дизайн был упрощен,уязвимость устранена и сайт был добавлен в поисковые системы.За все это счастье Вася взял всего лишь 200 у.е.,так как по виду клиента было видно что на большее рассчитывать не придется.
Через месяц довольный клиент позвонил и попросил сделать ему еще один сайт.

Мораль сей истории заключается в том что каждый должен заниматься своим делом и если ты художник то ты должен рисовать,а не чинить двигатель автомобиля.



*P.S.* История выдуманная,все персонажи вымышлены и автор не хотел кого-либо оскорбить.


*P.S.*2 юзабилити? примеров в сети много,достаточно взглянуть на соцсети где нет "афигенных" картинок по 100 метров.

----------


## den1900

> хвастаться не люблю,могу привести простой пример....
> Петя считает себя классным веб дизайнером и знает флеш,ява скрипт ну и естественно цсс с хтмлом.
> Вася ничего не понимает во флеше и очень поверхностно понимает в фотошопе.
> пришел клиент  к Пете и говорит мол мне надо  крутой инет магазин,такой чтобы ухххх....
> Петя видя что клиент мягко говоря ничего не понимает в сайтостроении предлагает сделать "афигенный"
> флеш дизайн за "штуку баксов".клиент посмотрев на предлагаемое соглашается и уходит с довольной улыбкой(хотя лучше сказать с "лыбой во все 32 зуба").Далее Петя качает в сети движок первого попавшегося инет магазина,бегло пробегает по мануалу и кидает сие на фтп.Заливает туда свои шаблончики,верстает это все,тестит и вроде все нормально.
> Через неделю бежит сдавать заказ клиенту,клиент очень доволен ведь там при навидении мышки на картинку все начинает двигаться,менять цвета и прокручивает "афигенный" ролик.Петя получает свою "штуку баксов" и ..... пропадает бесследно....
> Через пару недель клиент замечает что что-то не так, когда он заходит со своего ноута с подключенным 3 джи инетом то сайт почему-то долго очень грузится,но он скрипя зубами терпит,потому что "зато дизайн афигенный"....Через месяц встав с утра клиент обнаруживает недостачу в 15 тыс грн ....вроде все товары продавались,но денег нет......он начинает лихорадочно искать номер Пети и вызванивать ему,но телефон почему-то не отвечает....Так пару дней он вызванивал и ничего не мог сделать с тем что телефон у Пети постоянно вне зоны сети....Далее он начинает искать людей которые смогут помочь и звонит по все своим знакомым и находит человека,договаривается о встрече. 
> Вася приехав к клиенту и посмотрев на сайт сказал что на нем была уязвимость,с помощью которой пятиклассник "X" смог купить кучу товаров по 1 копейке.Еще он рассказал почему сайт так долго грузиться и как это можно исправить...
> ...


 
история прикольная, хоть и выдуманная, но мораль действительно актуальна...

----------


## maxx™

> но бывают сайты и другой направленности,ну вот например: вот так,


 Кстати - плохой пример сайта. Сайт без разрешения не должен издавать никаких звуков.

----------


## Аратор

> Кстати - плохой пример сайта. Сайт без разрешения не должен издавать никаких звуков.


 я знаю что таким способом человек раскрутил свой сайт,а линк просто был на страничку)

----------


## Идеальный план

что бы сказать сколько стоит надо в начале описать объем работы

----------


## Repo4ka

Подскажите, пожалуйста, незнающему человеку. Вот у нас есть сайт. Мы хотим обратиться к другому программисту. Какую информацию (пароли и т.д.) у предыдущего программиста нужно взять, чтобы новый подрядчик смог внести любые изменения по нашему желанию? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ---O---

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, незнающему человеку. Вот у нас есть сайт. Мы хотим обратиться к другому программисту. Какую информацию (пароли и т.д.) у предыдущего программиста нужно взять, чтобы новый подрядчик смог внести любые изменения по нашему желанию? Заранее спасибо!


 У человека, занимающегося сайтом могут быть данные для доступа к:
1. системе управления доменным именем (т.е. настройкам куда указывает www.yourname.com, кто является его владельцем и т.д.);
2. системе хостинга сайта (т.е. настройкам самого сайта, например, количество и адреса почтовых ящиков);
3. ситеме управления сайтом (CMS), если используется.
В принципе возможны дополнительные вариации, аля данные для доступа через FTP, к базам данных и т.д. Но при наличии информации по п.п.1-2, остальное можно узнать и переопределить, соответственно.

----------


## Repo4ka

По поводу хостинга и доменного имени - это понятно, с системой управления сайта вроде тоже - у нас ее нет. А собственно для программирования сайта никакие ключи не нужны?

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

нет,нужен только доступ к фтп и бд

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

> У человека, занимающегося сайтом могут быть данные для доступа к:
> 1. системе управления доменным именем (т.е. настройкам куда указывает www.yourname.com, кто является его владельцем и т.д.);
> 2. системе хостинга сайта (т.е. настройкам самого сайта, например, количество и адреса почтовых ящиков);
> 3. ситеме управления сайтом (CMS), если используется.
> В принципе возможны дополнительные вариации, аля данные для доступа через FTP, к базам данных и т.д. Но при наличии информации по п.п.1-2, остальное можно узнать и переопределить, соответственно.


 а имея доступ к фтп и бд. можно узнать все пункты которые стояли первоочередно  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

> а имея доступ к фтп и бд. можно узнать все пункты которые стояли первоочередно


 нет

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

серьезно?  :smileflag:  а может поспорим?

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

> нет


 я тебе даже бд могу вскрыть не имея логина и пасса от него, а имея только доступ к фтп
P.S. отсутствие опыта, это вопрос который наверстать не сложно, но не зная дела, категорично утверждать "нет" - это не есть правильно  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

> серьезно?  а может поспорим?


 если только бд расшифровать ))) 
- возмешься ?

----------


## den1900

> я тебе даже бд могу вскрыть не имея логина и пасса от него, а имея только доступ к фтп
> P.S. отсутствие опыта, это вопрос который наверстать не сложно, но не зная дела, категорично утверждать "нет" - это не есть правильно


 так тут у нас живой хакер,- народ берегите от него свои сайты,- повзламывает )))

----------


## den1900

а вообще ,- доступ получить не сложно,- звонишь администрации хостинга, - потверждаешь права на сайт, и всё...

и не надо ничего взламывать...

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

> а вообще ,- доступ получить не сложно,- звонишь администрации хостинга, - потверждаешь права на сайт, и всё...
> 
> и не надо ничего взламывать...


 а я о взломе и не говорил и даже не имел его введу, там все предельно просто, если знать, что делать  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

> а я о взломе и не говорил и даже не имел его введу, там все предельно просто, если знать, что делать


 как может не знающий человек ковырять базу данных???

к ней вообще на расстояние выстрела нельзя подпускать обычных пользователей, чтоб не намудрили там ничего...

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

> как может не знающий человек ковырять базу данных???
> 
> к ней вообще на расстояние выстрела нельзя подпускать обычных пользователей, чтоб не намудрили там ничего...


 согласен, НО первое, что логично делается после создания сайта и его запуска это дамб БД, да и собственно бэкап, но речь не об этом,я к тому вел, что если иметь желание, то вскрыть сайт можно имея только фтп доступ, вот к чему я все ранее мною изложенное подводил  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

> согласен, НО первое, что логично делается после создания сайта и его запуска это дамб БД, да и собственно бэкап, но речь не об этом,я к тому вел, что если иметь желание, то вскрыть сайт можно имея только фтп доступ, вот к чему я все ранее мною изложенное подводил


 
невозможных вещей вообще не бывает,- даже тупо - из логов ftp можно изьять очень много информации...

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

> нет


 дык, а зачем тут писал, что нельзя?  :smileflag:

----------


## Krabik-Rybik

!!! SOS !!! нужна срочна помощь с версткой, сам по срокам не успею сделать, верстки много! просьба отвечать только частным лицам, т.к. студии с заоблачными ценами за верстку, сейчас мне не нужны, оплата либо наликом в Одессе, либо на карту приватбанка.
Кто свободен, срочно пишите!
Жду,
Всем спасибо
P.S. а, да, и еще нужно настроить шаблон у  джумлы тут совсем просто будет

----------


## Krasalexander

Добрый день.

Необходим подрядчик для *разработки сайта туристического агентства* (дизайн + программирование). 
Краткое предварительное описание функционала доступно по ссылке = http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6046918/tur_agentstvo.pdf

*Примечание1*: плюсом к Вашему предложению будет наличие выполненный работ туристической тематики.
*
Примечание2*: плюсом к Вашему предложению будет возможность Вами же проводить дальнейшее продвижение компании в интернете.

Высылайте свои контактные данные и предложения или *в личку*, или на email :*[email protected]*

Заранее спасибо.

С уважением, Александр.

----------


## Прим Палвер

Есть ещё free-lance.ru
Исполнителей очень много
Там, правда, исполнителю с клиентами вряд ли получится встретиться.

----------


## Krasalexander

> Есть ещё free-lance.ru
> Исполнителей очень много
> Там, правда, исполнителю с клиентами вряд ли получится встретиться.


 Да, я знаю. Спасибо. Там тоже разместил проект.

----------


## Susanych

> Есть ещё free-lance.ru
> Исполнителей очень много
> Там, правда, исполнителю с клиентами вряд ли получится встретиться.


 Упаси Бог от этого! 

Там больше всего подставных профилей в которых есть скрины выполненных работ, но вот только не одна не открывается.

Есть лишнее время, и нервы (ну, и финансы, - это само собой) ? тогда вам сюда - free-lance.ru

----------


## Igor Shavrov

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите ссылку на хороший аудиопроигрыватель с поддержкой WordPress  :smileflag:

----------


## den1900

> Добрый вечер!
> Подскажите ссылку на хороший аудиопроигрыватель с поддержкой WordPress


 

wpaudioplayer.com

----------


## PITHON

Сам сейчас работаю над созданием сайта, хочу сделать более менее грамотный вменяемый блог, с возможностями вставки видео, параллельной продажи продукта и т.д.
Нашел такое предложение: http://1popov.ru/a888888v/disc1
В принципе за 100$ предлагается полный видео курс о различных системах и т.д. Поскольку я в этом не сильно разбираюсь, хотел спросить - стоящая штука?

----------


## Аратор

> Сам сейчас работаю над созданием сайта, хочу сделать более менее грамотный вменяемый блог, с возможностями вставки видео, параллельной продажи продукта и т.д.
> Нашел такое предложение: http://1popov.ru/a888888v/disc1
> В принципе за 100$ предлагается полный видео курс о различных системах и т.д. Поскольку я в этом не сильно разбираюсь, хотел спросить - стоящая штука?


  нет.
и да,реферальные ссылки вставлять тут нельзя.

----------


## PITHON

т.е. думаете не получится создать более менее стоящий сайт своими руками? 
почему? мне эту ссылку переслали с рекомендацией, сказали что для новичков самое оно.

----------


## commando

потому что Попов нормальные(!) сайты вас никогда не научит делать.
Кстати, по поводу фриланс сайтов. Многие заказчики туда обращаются за сайтами, так как там конкуренция и цены относительно низкие. К сожалению большинство людей там либо новички, либо гавнокодеры на Жумлах

----------


## Programming4Life

> Попов нормальные(!) сайты вас никогда не научит делать


 аргументы ? 
попов это то что легко переварит новичек, и сможет быстро начать делать сайты и понять что это за штука такая и нужно это ему или нет в ближайшие 1-2 месяца
и если захочет развиваться и делать стоящие проекты обратится уже к серьезной литературе

----------


## vadoru

> Нашел такое предложение: __1popov.ru/a888888v/disc1


 Если Вы хотите сделать один сайт для себя и далее его развивать, то обратитесь к специалистам.

Если же хотите получить профессию программиста,  не вздумайте начинать с курсов Попова.
Он инфобизнесмен а не программист, практического опыта у него нет. В своих курсах он просто пересказывет отрывки из учебника сомнительного качества, да еще  пересказывает с ошибками, не затрудняя себя посмотреть документацию.

----------


## PITHON

Ясно, спасибо за совет.
Я думал создать 2-3 сайта по разным направлениям. ну и думал что будет не сложно в Вордпрессе поразбираться самому. и почему я думал сделать сам - чтоб потом при каждой необходимости повесить банер, добавить статью, разместить что-то новенькое мне не приходилось обращаться к програмисту снова и снова.
Vadoru, a Вы пользовались его (Попова в смысле) продуктами?

----------


## vadoru

> Vadoru, a Вы пользовались его (Попова в смысле) продуктами?


 Никогда не пользовался.
Но встречал  людей, которые пытались учиться по его курсам, и например на вопрос "что такое передача  аргументов в функцию по ссылке"  ничего сказать не могли, и в его курсе по PHP (по моему 2007 или 2008 год) тоже по этому поводу ничего не находили - после этого у людей наступал момент прозрения.  Автор курса понятия не имеет что это такое и почему это важно.

----------


## commando

> аргументы ? 
> попов это то что легко переварит новичек, и сможет быстро начать делать сайты и понять что это за штука такая и нужно это ему или нет в ближайшие 1-2 месяца
> и если захочет развиваться и делать стоящие проекты обратится уже к серьезной литературе


 Аргумент у меня просто - я 9 лет пишу на PHP

----------


## Programming4Life

> Аргумент у меня просто - я 9 лет пишу на PHP


 это не аргумент это диагноз

----------


## commando

и не только на пхп, если вы про это. Думаю и вы со временем доживете до этой цифры и дальше  :smileflag:

----------


## Прим Палвер

> и не только на пхп, если вы про это. Думаю и вы со временем доживете до этой цифры и дальше


 Если "не только", подскажи, какие языки справляются с задачей запроса по инициативе сервера. Пример: игра в шахматы. Один клиент отправил данные серверу. И сервер по своей инициативе (а не по периодическим ежесекундным аяксовым запросам второго клиента к нему) отправляет данные второму клиенту. На каких принципах вообще построены он-лайн игры? Не поверю, что все клиенты тиранят сервер периодическими запросами.

----------


## Нулевой

интересный вопрос

----------


## maxx™

> Если "не только", подскажи, какие языки справляются с задачей запроса по инициативе сервера. Пример: игра в шахматы. Один клиент отправил данные серверу. И сервер по своей инициативе (а не по периодическим ежесекундным аяксовым запросам второго клиента к нему) отправляет данные второму клиенту. На каких принципах вообще построены он-лайн игры? Не поверю, что все клиенты тиранят сервер периодическими запросами.


 А прийдется поверить. Сервер - сильно нагруженая часть обычно. И заставлять его заниматься конектами к клиентам не совсем правильно. Тем блее, что клиент может и отвалиться и сервер только зря будет пытаться к нему подключиться, нагружая себя. Также многие клиенты сидят за натом и в принципе к ним сервер не сможет подключиться. Остается 2 варианта - клиент открывает соединение к серверу, а сервер это соединение пробрасывает второму клиенту и они общаются между собой, возможно сервер "подклюдывает" в соединение и ведет лог. Вариант 2 - клиент открывает соединение к серверу и держит его постоянно открытым, тогда у сервера будет возможность передать чего-то клиенту.
 Ну и 3-й - клиент когда надо, конектится к серверу и передает данные и забирает то, что ему предназначено.

----------


## Fallout

> Если "не только", подскажи, какие языки справляются с задачей запроса по инициативе сервера. Пример: игра в шахматы. Один клиент отправил данные серверу. И сервер по своей инициативе (а не по периодическим ежесекундным аяксовым запросам второго клиента к нему) отправляет данные второму клиенту. На каких принципах вообще построены он-лайн игры? Не поверю, что все клиенты тиранят сервер периодическими запросами.


 казалось бы и при чем тут языки

----------


## commando

Maxx прав. Думаю что при создании игры нужно правильно настроить сервера/обработку запросов, а посылать эти запросы можно с помощью любого языка. В древнем "Комбатсе" на С было написано несколько модулей специально под эти цели, правда они их не выложили.

----------


## Susanych

> Если "не только", подскажи, какие языки справляются с задачей запроса по инициативе сервера. Пример: игра в шахматы. Один клиент отправил данные серверу. И сервер по своей инициативе (а не по периодическим ежесекундным аяксовым запросам второго клиента к нему) отправляет данные второму клиенту. На каких принципах вообще построены он-лайн игры? Не поверю, что все клиенты тиранят сервер периодическими запросами.


 Что тут скрывать? Запросы выполняет или PHP скрипт или CGI. А поступают запросы в основном с Adobe Flash Player.

----------


## belisimos

> wpaudioplayer.com


 Да, тоже им пользуюсь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Corsar

А кто такой сайт может сделать?
Проект состоит из 3 частей:
Плагин на карту Гугл, в котором отображаются элементы и при наведении на них всплывает окно с данными.
Админка с двумя уровнями доступа.
Поиск с сортировкой по данным.

----------


## Легкий Старт

> А кто такой сайт может сделать?
> Проект состоит из 3 частей:
> Плагин на карту Гугл, в котором отображаются элементы и при наведении на них всплывает окно с данными.
> Админка с двумя уровнями доступа.
> Поиск с сортировкой по данным.


 Мы с удовольствием можем помочь Вам в выполнении такого проекта.
Если еще интересно, отправьте вашу почту я сброшу примеры работы с картой.

----------


## son_alex

Займёшься движком моего сайта?! Потому что мой программист никак до него дойти не может....
http://bomlex.od.ua

----------


## Rap

> Займёшься движком моего сайта?! Потому что мой программист никак до него дойти не может....
> http://bomlex.od.ua


 Может есть смысл написать новый сайт с нуля, чем копаться в этом?!

----------


## Прим Палвер

> Займёшься движком моего сайта?! Потому что мой программист никак до него дойти не может....
> http://bomlex.od.ua


 _Имеется информация о том, что веб-страница bomlex.od.ua используется для атак на компьютеры пользователей. В соответствии с вашими настройками безопасности она была заблокирована._

----------


## son_alex

Вот до чего довели сайт...

----------


## son_alex

Согласен.что и с нуля тоже будет нормально.но возможно сохранение адреса сайта?! Если возможно,давай тогда займёмся новым сайтом?!

----------


## djulia2008

ЗДравствуйте,извините может не в тему,но у меня вопрос. У нас есть сайт по продаже подшипников ,как можно сделать вкладыш для онлайн консультации на сайте? Сказали есть какая то сервисная служба которой деньги платишь ,как абонплата. Не подскажите что за служба?

----------


## phoenix78

> ЗДравствуйте,извините может не в тему,но у меня вопрос. У нас есть сайт по продаже подшипников ,как можно сделать вкладыш для онлайн консультации на сайте? Сказали есть какая то сервисная служба которой деньги платишь ,как абонплата. Не подскажите что за служба?


 1. типа такого? Здесь еще...
2. под разные CMS есть свои модули чатов.
3. есть сервисы позволяющие клиентам звонить с сайта

----------


## Прим Палвер

> ЗДравствуйте,извините может не в тему,но у меня вопрос. У нас есть сайт по продаже подшипников ,как можно сделать вкладыш для онлайн консультации на сайте? Сказали есть какая то сервисная служба которой деньги платишь ,как абонплата. Не подскажите что за служба?


 mibew.org
не нужно платить за то, что можно получить бесплатно

----------


## belisimos

Это интересно.   :smileflag:

----------


## СтройнаяЯ

> Сори за не тематический вопрос, есть здесь умельцы крякнуть страничку в контакте за небольшие деньги, есть адрес электронной почты, ничего криминального, просто ревнивая жена хочет прошуршать своего муженька паразита, помогите кто может не оставайтесь безрзличными к чужому горю, подскажите кто что может.


 Вопрос тот же, актуальный. Входит чаще с телефона. Интересует: вк, одноклассники,вайбер.
Спасибо за помощь!!

----------

